# What did you buy recently: Geek Central Edition



## Fat Man

The geek version of the What did you buy recently thread. From comics, video games, cards, anime stuff, geeky apparel, and so on. If you've bought something that is related to geek culture in anyway, please share with us.

I recently bought a Madoka Magica nendoroid and a Figma Link figure from Amazon a few days ago, and they just came in the mail.










I'm so happy, they look so awesome.

*Edit*
--------
Sorry for the title typo 

in stead of imgur, I'll just put the picture up here.


----------



## citizen_erased

I recently bought a dancing Groot vinyl bobblehead from Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

I recently got the walking dead #100 (wraparound variant cover) I was going to get the Negan cover but it's going for 30 dollars on ebay. o.o


----------



## East

these bbs ♡♡♡♡♡










I ordered Kongou and Kaga a while ago and Kongou has a day left to get delivered or she's late lol

As for preorders I'm also waiting on Yukari (released this month!!), the new Sakura Miku, and Haruna ^^

I'm dying to get a preorder in for Cynthia but she's like..._ridiculously _expensive for only coming with a few parts. I'm afraid she's gonna end up like Red who I never got my hands on and is now around $150 :c


----------



## Fat Man

This came in the mail today. It only cost me $44 on ebay


----------



## Scrub-Zero

New headphones and earbuds. 

For some weird reason both my headphones and buds decided to break one day apart.


----------



## Lone Drifter

Older gamers will understand...


----------



## RainboWater

Today I got my Red New 3DS XL in the mail. Pretty cool.


----------



## Glue

These are the last things I bought.











NanoStar SOUL said:


> This came in the mail today. It only cost me $44 on ebay


Neat. You got a Yuzu?


----------



## Sprocketjam

Cities: Skylines, Total War: Attila and Dragonball Xenoverse. All gooood.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

My gaming budget is zero, so I sold most of my cards on Steam to buy premium for a day on War Thunder, which I used to finish the rank 3-4 grind for German planes. Only to find the Do-217 K-1 is the worst of the bunch, with a very subpar engine. Back to the E-2.


----------



## RueTheKnight

Recently got this cute Kuroko figure with a bonus Nigou from Banpresto 









And I ordered a Kaneki mask for a fem!Kaneki cosplay I'm working on. Really happy with it, the material is exactly what I wanted and it's very easy to adjust!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Look here: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6160339

I don't want to make anyone jealous.


----------



## East

Still no Kongou (??) but I got a Kaga 2day (n˘v˘•)¬


----------



## Fat Man

Glue said:


> These are the last things I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neat. You got a Yuzu?


No, I've never played the first Devil Survivor. I've only seen the Devil Survivor 2 anime. But the anime has inspired me to get the second and first game.


----------



## roxybudgy

My latest purchase would have been a couple of anime DVDs and manga, although more recently Amiami notified me that my pre-order for my Yato (Noragami) figurine was ready for delivery, so I had to pay before they actually deliver.

My figurine collection :3
http://myfigurecollection.net/profile/roxybudgy


----------



## Gavroche

I just binged on comics this week. I haven't bought any in a while, but I noticed that Frank Miller's Robocop vs. The Terminator from the early 90s was republished in hardcover and my eyes widened, I just had to have it. 

For those of you who remember, on SEGA and SNES there was this ultra violent shooter Robocop vs. The Terminator; I never knew it was based off of this comic series, but this was one of my favorite video games, one I used to rent periodically from Blockbuster (those were the days).

I also got X Files Season 10 Vol 1 (comic), Frank Miller's Robocop (graphic novel format of what he envisioned Robocop 2 to be), and Superman: For All Seasons (Jeph Loeb and Tim Sale who paired up to do some amazing Batman comics back in the day, The Long Halloween in particular).


----------



## Joe

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Look here: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6160339
> 
> I don't want to make anyone jealous.


can i have it


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Joe said:


> can i have it


My sexy mistress is not and will never be for sale. Sorry to disappoint you my dear.


----------



## Joe

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My sexy mistress is not and will never be for sale. Sorry to disappoint you my dear.


treat her well


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Joe said:


> treat her well


This made me laugh. Thanks!


----------



## Infexxion

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Look here: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6160339
> 
> I don't want to make anyone jealous.


Holy hell. Nice. Do you find that the liquid cooling helps much? I redid my rig last October I think, I was going to go with a liquid cooler but just ended up buying an extra fan. Temps are lower, and pretty good for the most part. But I'm not doing any overclocking or anything like that.


----------



## Cheesecake

Bought Breath of Fire IV, Klonoa, Soviet Strike, and Syphon Filter in the PSN sale.


----------



## Joe

radnessaurousrex said:


> ordered tomb raider definitive edition & metro redux for ps4 off amazon yesterday, tomb raider arrived today (& it's ****in awesome!), still waiting for metro redux but it's in backorder ;(. $20 bucks per game so not bad, thinking of picking up saints row 4 re-elected too but it's like $35 bucks, i'm just too damn stingy lol.


*complete games or get tired of them before purchasing more if you don't you will end up with a never ending backlog*


----------



## Joe

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Never ending backlog is fine by me lol. I'm already halfway through Tomb Raider and according to Amazon Metro Redux won't be in stock till between April 4 through May 24. I could've ordered through third party but its $35 rather than $20 with Amazon xD


Metro 1 or Last Light? I haven't played Last Light but 1 was cool. Also why am I calling it 1 instead of metro 2033


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cheesecake said:


> Bought Breath of Fire IV


Great game. Is it the regular game or some kind of HD version?

I bought it when it came out. I still have it, but no Playstation so i use an emulator when i play it, or i play it on my phone :yes


----------



## Joe

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Includes both, redone and remastered for next gen consoles. Last Lights awesome! You gotta play it.


I'll probably pick it up when it's cheap. I had Last Light but traded it for Wolf Among Us.


----------



## Cheesecake

Scrub-Zero said:


> Great game. Is it the regular game or some kind of HD version?
> 
> I bought it when it came out. I still have it, but no Playstation so i use an emulator when i play it, or i play it on my phone :yes


It's the regular game. I got it for less than a dollar. It was a very good sale.


----------



## East

i am weak, i had to place an order for him


----------



## East

i cannot be stopped. i will not be stopped


----------



## Fat Man

East said:


> i cannot be stopped. i will not be stopped


Man I want him so bad!!, but it cost way too much for me right now haha. One day, I'll add him to my collection.. one day.









Cynthia on the other hand, I don't think I'll ever be able to get my hands on. It's times like this were I wish I lived in Japan


----------



## Imbored21

wow gold
cam tokens

That's all I ever buy.


----------



## East

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Cynthia on the other hand, I don't think I'll ever be able to get my hands on. It's times like this were I wish I lived in Japan


I can't see myself buying her anytime soon. She's ridiculously priced for only having two expressions and two accessories. Like the Garchomp is cool and she's just a pretty nendo all around but I definitely have higher priorities like Wo-Class or the new Snow Miku or a bunch of other ones lmao

I had no problem with Red's price bc he comes with so many things lol

edit: holy **** she's on goodsmile rn for ¥5,400 that's awesome but i don't think i have enough lol


----------



## Sacrieur

East said:


> edit: holy **** she's on goodsmile rn for ¥5,400 that's awesome but i don't think i have enough lol


Is this a limited time thing? Do you expect the price to skyrocket?


----------



## East

Sacrieur said:


> Is this a limited time thing? Do you expect the price to skyrocket?


I know I never gave a definite answer but ultimately she should be a decent investment, I really do think the price will go up after preorders close and you'd have ample time to sell her before (/if/) she ever gets rereleased

if you go for it and lose $$ my bad ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Fat Man

God dammit, I told myself I wasn't going to buy the Mario Party Amiibo set. I bought them all out of impulse. After I took this picture I opened the rest of them so now I can't return them...:sigh











East said:


> edit: holy **** she's on goodsmile rn for ¥5,400 that's awesome but i don't think i have enough lol


When I saw this I went ballistic haha. This is awesome, I thought Cynthia was only exclusive to Japanese Pokemon centers.


----------



## Nekomata

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: All Star Battle [PS3]


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

I suppose this is the most recent thing I've purchased. Took a chance on a refurbished unit and it hasn't exploded...yet.


----------



## starrlamia

my bf bought a new laptop that was better then mine, so I sold my old laptop for cheap and bought a Sager. Totally couldn't afford it... lol
I also got all the Funko Pop Big Trouble In Little China figures, howard the duck and cthulhu :S


----------



## Malek

I bought Dying Light even though I should of waited for a steam sale, sigh.


----------



## East

NanoStar SOUL said:


> When I saw this I went ballistic haha. This is awesome, I thought Cynthia was only exclusive to Japanese Pokemon centers.


tbh as soon as I get my check (thursday fingers crossed) I'm ordering her barring some superior release bc that price is a m a z i n g

also (((((


----------



## Glue

I was tempted not to open it but I had to get to the sweet key chain that was inside.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

NanoStar SOUL said:


> God dammit, I told myself I wasn't going to buy the Mario Party Amiibo set. I bought them all out of impulse. After I took this picture I opened the rest of them so now I can't return them...:sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this I went ballistic haha. This is awesome, I thought Cynthia was only exclusive to Japanese Pokemon centers.


Nice! You can still get a good chunk of your money back, if you sell them on Ebay. The price fluctuates a lot though. I recently saw a gold Mario going for 80 dollars.


----------



## Fat Man

These two came in today, both of them are just adorable <3.












SupaDupaFly said:


> Nice! You can still get a good chunk of your money back, if you sell them on Ebay. The price fluctuates a lot though. I recently saw a gold Mario going for 80 dollars.


I already put them up on Craigslist, but no one has gotten back to me yet. Don't want to put them on Ebay because of the seller fees. I just have to sit back and be patient lol.
I'm so glad I'm not interested in the gold Mario haha.


----------



## East

sorry about my ****ty room lighting but !!!!! soooooo cuuuuuuuteee!!!!!










I can't not get Cynthia now omg so so cute


----------



## East

dreams crushed you guys










.....................literally wtf


----------



## East

these will have to do.........for now...................

i will be hella salty if they announce a cool new nendo over the weekend now that i don't have any money left


----------



## Setolac

What is it with you people's obsession with toys?


----------



## East

Setolac said:


> What is it with you people's obsession with toys?


what's your obsession with annoying me


----------



## starrlamia

toys are fun!
You should see my Mr. Potato head collection


----------



## Fledgling

I just pre-ordered a Greninja amiibo. It's my first foray into the whole amiibo craze.


----------



## just a random londoner

after saying in another topic how i don't play games as much anymore i re bought diablo 3 and played nearly 30 hours in a few days...i'm not proud of myself lol


----------



## East

My Sanae order got canceled due to out-of-stockness (even after it got marked as shipped uhhh) so I got myself Yuyuko who was more than I wanted to pay but it's wicked qt so it's aiight i guess


----------



## Fat Man

After waiting 2 hours in line at Gamestop, I was able to get Ness,Pac-man,Charizard, and Wario. I was going to get the bundle they had available, but during all that waiting for their computers to work, they sold old, along with Robin and Lucina . Luckily, I was able to get Greninja at 3am too. I also ordered Marth from Amazon today.
After what happened on Thursday, I'm seriously thinking about selling all the remaining Amiibo I have and getting out of this stupid craze. The chaos these damn toys are creating is ridiculous, and hurting these things down is really starting to get to me >: (



East said:


> dreams crushed you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....................literally wtf


This is quite a bummer. I was so looking forward to buy her. Now I have no choice but to buy her at some ridiculous price on ebay -__-



Setolac said:


> What is it with you people's obsession with toys?


 The answer is simple, I like collecting things. Just so happens, I like collecting "toys". Hope it isn't a problem.



Fledgling said:


> I just pre-ordered a Greninja amiibo. *It's my first foray into the whole amiibo craze*.


I hope you realize what you're getting yourself in to man. You may already know of this place but here is a link to it anyway

http://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/

If you're serious about getting in to the Amiibo craze, then consider the r/Amiibo and Nowinstock(http://www.nowinstock.net/videogaming/games/amiibo/) your best friends.

Good luck


----------



## Nekomata

I bought a PSVita the other day.

And pre-ordered a copy of Steins;Gate: El Psy Kongroo edition on amazon~


----------



## Glue

Bought a new Gamecube memory card and a Freeloader so I can play import games. Freeloader should arrive this Thursday. I'll finally be able to play Charinko Hero.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I recently got comics.

Highlight was Convergence #0.











citizen_erased said:


> I recently bought a dancing Groot vinyl bobblehead from Guardians of the Galaxy.


I have that! They're not bobbleheads but I have the Funko Pop vinyl figures of Ash (Evil Dead) and Rocketeer. I had BMO from Adventure Time, but I gave it to my niece and she broke it. :no


----------



## Fat Man

I was able to pre-order this a few hours ago.









Finally have this guy reserved, I'm praying it doesn't get canceled


----------



## anomnomnom

I'd post some of my POP's but Zavvi have appeared to ignore the whole sending out bit :|

I have a Stormtrooper and a Yoda lost..somewhere, sigh

Boxed Games:

Bloodborne
FF Type 0 HD

Digital:

Cities Skyline
Pillars of Eternity
Shadows of Mordor
Assassins Creed 4


----------



## Cheesecake

Bought Super Smash Bros. Wii U.


----------



## Dilweedle

Got these from Amazon the other day

















I was gonna cancel the order on the mousepad because it's kinda embarrassing, but I'm glad I didn't because it's really comfortable


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Gonna expand and conquer and stuff.


----------



## Glue

The box is pretty big. Here's another game with it for comparison.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Glue said:


>


wow at first i thought Ghost in the Shell was included in the box. I though really? A playstation game in an xbox package...wtf? 

That would be the day haha.


----------



## BillDauterive

A caddy so I could replace the optical drive in my laptop with an additional HDD.


----------



## East

*♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡*


----------



## Fat Man

I got these a few days ago. They're the best Mario and Luigi figures I've ever seen.


----------



## searise

I ordered a shirt for my brother's birthday coming up in a week c:
http://www.shirts.com/sonic-the-hedgehog-all-over-print-tshirt.html
the sonic games are his favorites so I figured this would be great for him!!

I don't have that much money for myself that often but what I like to spend it on the most is cute Japanese fashion <3 I really want to save up for a lolita purse! sorry if no one knows what I'm talking about haha
http://spreepicky.storenvy.com/coll...olita-moon-pu-bag-cross-bag-8-colors-sp130320
this is the purse I want btw

I would love to start buying nendoroids one day, I just don't have the cash right now sadly..


----------



## scooby

Jeez, the stuff I bought are boring compared to some of the stuff here. Comics, figurines etc.

I bought compressed air to clear dust from my computer, and a mouse, because it was cheap when I went to the store to get the air. Was sick of my old mouse.


----------



## Glue

Bought a few more things.
-Shin Megami Tensei 2 (PS1)
-Majin Tensei (Super Famicom)
-Cubivore book


----------



## Fat Man

searise said:


> I ordered a shirt for my brother's birthday coming up in a week c:
> http://www.shirts.com/sonic-the-hedgehog-all-over-print-tshirt.html
> the sonic games are his favorites so I figured this would be great for him!!
> 
> I don't have that much money for myself that often but what I like to spend it on the most is cute Japanese fashion <3 I really want to save up for a lolita purse! sorry if no one knows what I'm talking about haha
> http://spreepicky.storenvy.com/coll...olita-moon-pu-bag-cross-bag-8-colors-sp130320
> this is the purse I want btw
> 
> I would love to start buying nendoroids one day, I just don't have the cash right now sadly..


That Sonic shirt is awesome, wish they had my size lol. The moon purse is pretty cute, it looks really amazing in gold.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Got a couple of twd comics, i believe they were issues 132,139,140. I noticed that the newer comics lack in paper quality. Actually overall except for the story itself it seems to be better written. I don't know if that's just me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Some crazy glue to fix my old ps one controller that i use for emulation. I think it's time i upgrade to a ps3 controller. :b


----------



## JustThisGuy

Batman: The Dark Knight Returns (Deluxe Edition).








Knew if I waited they'd combine Part 1 & 2 into one DVD.

The complete series of The Flash.








That's right, the old, silly one, not the newschool show. Heh.









BECAUSE! That's why!

I also got a Boba Fett shirt with Han in carbonite reflected in his visor. Sucks that I can't find a pic 'cause I'm too lazy to post it.

Nerdtastic day.


----------



## East

yaaaaaaaayyy!!


----------



## Fat Man

East said:


> yaaaaaaaayyy!!


So adorable


----------



## Fat Man

I received Mayuri yesterday. I think she's my favorite nendoroid so far, I love her eyes tuturuu~:teeth ...sorry.


----------



## East

Miss Aya is here (ﾉﾟ▽ﾟ)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A Noctua 140 fan for my top vent (No, I don't have one in my head. The one in my PC). I have been dreaming of it for so long. I laid it on my desk and stared at it for a long time.


----------



## East

just preordered this qt (n˘v˘•)¬

apparently GS was having too much trouble painting his nails in production so they asked buyers to do it manually lmao


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Since my old charger broke, and one of the proper chargers on Amazon had a bunch of scary reviews about breaking their DS or the charger breaking inside the socket, blowing up, and other potentially dangerous outcomes.  So glad I checked the reviews even though it seemed like a basic item, because that would have scared the crap out of me.

This seems to work fine with my camera's usb to mains adapter and it was cheaper anyway.

/underwhelming post.


----------



## Fat Man

I got this D-Arts Lucario figure in the mail yesterday. It's really cool, but it was a pain to pose. At one point his right arm fell off, and then his right back ear thing came off.

I want to get Charizard, but he's over $200 on Amazonhttp://www.amazon.com/Pok%C3%A9mon-D-arts-Pokemon-Lizardon/dp/B00ATZ11MC. That's way too much for me.


----------



## kaminagi

I got these pillows recently


----------



## Wylini

Got this for my birthday :clap :boogie


----------



## anomnomnom

I need..more Pop's


----------



## Tabris

EVGA Titan X


----------



## East

me two days ago: "ok i should probably stop buying nendoroids i have enough already"

me today:










the emptiness inside me is filled briefly


----------



## Fat Man

All I need now is Robin...


----------



## WriteMyMind

I just bought the Avermedia Live Gamer HD Capture Card for my Gaming PC! Can't wait for it to arrive . Then I can properly Record and stream my games without it being too intensive on my cpu!

If anyone is into these sorts of videos, or enjoy's watching streams then give me a message or a reply on here !

Just want to say, I'm loving all these posts haha. My Inner geek thoroughly enjoys it .


----------



## Fat Man

WriteMyMind said:


> Just want to say, I'm loving all these posts haha. My Inner geek thoroughly enjoys it .


That's good to hear, I'm happy you feel that way


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Finally gave into the allure of the SSD. Just ordered a Samsung 850 for my boot drive. $70 is still a little more than I'd like to pay for 120gb but if it speeds up my system and lives 5 years, I guess it's kinda worth it. My OS will never use 120gb so I assume it will have plenty of extra space to do it's thing.


----------



## East

well.......it's not a nendoroid >_>

...........but this is ha



















=^^=


----------



## JustThisGuy

Serial Experiment: Lain.








I've been waiting for this. Inspired The Matrix. Finally get to see them in order.

R2-D2 shirt. Beep-bloop-WOOT!
http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Fine-R...TF8&qid=1431717500&sr=8-1&keywords=r2d2+shirt


----------



## East

I guessed what my brother's graduation present for me was so he let me open it early










yaaaaayyy










he's actually nicer quality than I thought he'd be!!

also look what else I got!



















_*all hail the middle kirby*_


----------



## dead24

One of my favorite trilogies!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Comics! Death of the New Gods #1-7 , Tech Jacket #8 , and Wolf Moon #1-3 , 6. I'm filling in my collection of these series.


----------



## East

I got her a few days ago but only got around to taking the pics now & I can't get over how cute she is!!!


----------



## Charmander

A mini bat light signal for my room. I took a picture but my phone camera takes terrible photos in the dark.


----------



## feels

I've been buying a ton of **** for my katamari cosplay. I also bought this purple wig:



I might wear it with the cosplay, but I also might just create an alter ego and learn how to put on makeup and go out in public with it sometimes.


----------



## East

I impulse preordered Re-Class and Patchouli yesterday but the price for Re was amazing and I got one of the last ones if not the last one so hooray


----------



## UnderdogWins

I’m going to order Splatoon over the weekend. I’m hoping the Splatoon amiibo pack will go up for sale at some point.


----------



## Fat Man

I got these guys about a week and a half ago. I was going to make a post about them, but I was dealing with a lot of personal stuff at the time which prevented me from going on SAS. All three look awesome but out of the group, I like Villager the most, He's so cute ^-^

I now have every Smash Amiibo released so far in the U.S. Luckily I have all of wave 4 pre-ordered(Besides Robin and Lucina), all I have to do is sit back and wait for them to come in the mail .


----------



## East

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I now have every Smash Amiibo released so far in the U.S. Luckily I have all of wave 4 pre-ordered(Besides Robin and Lucina), all I have to do is sit back and wait for them to come in the mail .


Wowww congrats!! that's super awesome c:

I got my preordered Haruna today w/ her cool water stand she's so pretty =^^=


----------



## JustThisGuy

The Lone Gunmen series and X-Files: I Want to Believe. Prepping for Netflix binge-watching which in turn is prepping for the new X-files series next year.


----------



## Fat Man

East said:


> Wowww congrats!! that's super awesome c:


Thanks. I'm glad the hard part of obtaining all the rares I missed in wave 1 and 2 is over.


----------



## UnderdogWins

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I now have every Smash Amiibo released so far in the U.S. Luckily I have all of wave 4 pre-ordered(Besides Robin and Lucina), all I have to do is sit back and wait for them to come in the mail .


 Nice collection. I have five Amiibo (Samus, Kirby, Toon Link, Sheik, & Bowser).

I hope I can secure a Wooly Yoshi amiibo.


----------



## Fat Man

It was either Tomo or a D-Arts Mewtwo figure. After thinking about it for a few days I decided to order Tomo instead and I'm glad I did. It's such a well made figure and it's bigger than I thought it would be... yup, I have no complaints 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












UnderdogWins said:


> Nice collection. I have five Amiibo (Samus, Kirby, Toon Link, Sheik, & Bowser).
> 
> I hope I can secure a Wooly Yoshi amiibo.


Awesome, I heard Samus is pretty hard to come by now, was it difficult locating her?

I want the green and pink Yoshi, I hope they won't be hard to find when they release.


----------



## UnderdogWins

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Awesome, I heard Samus is pretty hard to come by now, was it difficult locating her?
> 
> I want the green and pink Yoshi, I hope they won't be hard to find when they release.


 I bought Samus when wave one was first released. I have a feeling yarn yoshi will be difficult to get, unless you pay a premium for it.

*I was able to get the Splatoon amiibo on Amazon. Yeah!


----------



## Drunky

Twelve Monkeys, The Matrix, Fifth Element blu rays and Halo The Master Chief Collection.


----------



## East

I got lots of presents c: first Ooi










and Shimakaze










and Amatsukaze!!










rainy days are the best for taking pictures


----------



## feels

I've been at a convention this weekend. My boyfriend and I bought quite a few posters combined. The two Earthbound ones and the Persona 4 one are mine. The rest are his.


----------



## Fat Man

uffi said:


> Lots of plushies..


Giant Rilakkuma!! I want him so bad, he's so adorable !!


----------



## bad baby

just ordered this on amazon, hope it gets here safely.ヽ(○･▽･○)ﾉﾞ


----------



## wmu'14

Pokemon booster packs:
Furious Fists
Flashfire
Roaring Skies
XY
Legendary Treasures


----------



## starrlamia

lego batman and lego jurassic world haha, so poor right now or i'd have more fun nerdy stuff.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited Premium Edition for the Xbone and Pillars of Eternity on Steam.


----------



## HALover9000

I bought The Witcher 3 out of impulse. I had heard good things but hadn't played the other two. I dunno, it was just sitting there on the shelf asking to be bought. Haven't played it much so far but I'm sure it'd be amazing if I wasn't so bored of games atm.


----------



## uziq

3 impulse buys recently:

Endless Legend

Company of Heroes 2 (mainly because I love the WorldBuilder in DoW2 and want to make maps for fun in this game)

Banished

also bought all the new smash dlc


----------



## Fat Man

I'm going to start collecting Funko Pop figures now and I'm kicking it off with these guys. I'm happy they had Funko Pops of Jay and Silent Bob, great way to start my Funko collection.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

uziq said:


> 3 impulse buys recently:
> 
> Endless Legend
> 
> Company of Heroes 2 (mainly because I love the WorldBuilder in DoW2 and want to make maps for fun in this game)
> 
> Banished
> 
> also bought all the new smash dlc


From Steam sales I assume, bought Banished too, my peasants always end up dying of starvation. Wtf am I doing wrong.



uffi said:


> So.. I've officially started collecting these cute alpacas.


They look fun 

Going to buy The Witcher 3 and a GTX 970 so I can play it on high settings.

I hope to immerse myself completely in it, loved the 2 first games.


----------



## CryoSynth

uffi said:


> So.. I've officially started collecting these cute alpacas.


Cute is an understatement, wow.

Recently I bought a replica of the sword Frostmourne. It's super heavy and ultimately likely to only ever be a decoration, but it just is nice to have


----------



## AngelClare

CryoSynth said:


> Recently I bought a replica of the sword Frostmourne. It's super heavy and ultimately likely to only ever be a decoration, but it just is nice to have


 Is it a real sword? What is the metal?


----------



## AngelClare

I bought Wolfenstein: The Old Blood.

So far, I love it. It's pure carnage.


----------



## CryoSynth

AngelClare said:


> Is it a real sword? What is the metal?


Not sure exactly what the metal is, but it's not a real sword. The edges are actually blunt. It'd hurt if you hit someone with it but it won't be doing any cutting xD


----------



## Drunky

Electric Massage Recliner Chair Sofa Foot Stool 10 Massager Heat. Hoping to massage the stress away.


----------



## Mxx1

Finally went out last week and actually bought something









( managed to lose the book the minute i walked out of the shop, which is why it doesn't look so good)


----------



## Glue

I bought Shin Megami Tensei If.. 50th Anniversary Pack.


----------



## MetroCard

Bought a steam card


----------



## LoneWolf14

Finally upgraded from a 90s box tv to a smart tv. So far loving it, extremely handy to have.


----------



## anomnomnom

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I'm going to start collecting Funko Pop figures now and I'm kicking it off with these guys. I'm happy they had Funko Pops of Jay and Silent Bob, great way to start my Funko collection.


Slippery Slope, I also started on Pop's, they keep bringing out new ones I can see this being an expensive hobby


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558098/my-water-cooling-parts-list-for-my-2015-upgrade#post_24063339

My mother and I are going to put this together sometime next week. Stay tuned for more updates!


----------



## foe

Pocket Casts

My shifts at work should go by much faster.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I've pre-ordered all these games with the money I've made online.

Great Awakening!!

Hopefully I'll have fun cracking down on subliminal messages, experiencing them, and achievements.


































Recently


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA

^this guy is crzy rich


----------



## Wirt

i've been on kind of a blu ray spree lately lol. Boxtrolls i splurged a bit, but the rest was from hunting for $5-7 ones


----------



## Vuldoc

finally bought a somewhat decent graphics card and a 1 TB hard disk. fingers crossed they work without a hitch.


----------



## PandaPop

Wolfenstein: The New Order


----------



## Fat Man

humidity said:


> This keyboard is my last tech purchase. Spent almost $200... a bit too much, but I liked it's looks the best. I'm happy with the way my color scheme turned out.


That keyboard looks amazing, I really like the color of the keys. :smile2:


----------



## East

accidentally treated myself oops


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Amazon screwed up my prime free trial for prime day, but I still respect them.










ORDER PLACED
July 9, 2015


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Xbox 360 controller on sale at 25$. I use it for racing games on my PC. The D-pad is garbage, but everything else is pretty good. A bit better than my Ps4 pad a bit.

I use the PS4 pad mainly for fighting games. You can't beat a ps4 controller for fighting games unless you use a good old Snes gamepad. :yes


----------



## East

I finally got one of those glass cases that nerds always have i never thought my life would end up taking this direction


----------



## Tabris

Witcher 3. I'm really liking the game, though it's taking me forever to get through it.


----------



## East

GS pulled a Cynthia with N & only made him available to a handful of countries but I've been waiting literally years for this **** & there is a way to preorder him for p cheap if anyone else wants him & i have a feeling it would be wise to do so now


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Imported $2.00 earphones from China.


----------



## Fat Man

I've received Palutena! I like how Amazon handled her release. It was quick, smooth, and painless .











East said:


> GS pulled a Cynthia with N & only made him available to a handful of countries but I've been waiting literally years for this **** & there is a way to preorder him for p cheap if anyone else wants him & i have a feeling it would be wise to do so now


Thank you for the heads up . I wish they would sell these Pokemon Nendoroids in the U.S. They could make them Nintendo World or Amazon exclusive or something.


----------



## foe

I bought a new modem for $64 just so Time Warner can stop charging me $8/mo modem lease fees. Though, spending $64 on a modem means I'm paying that $8/mo fee for the next 8 months.

By then they'll probably come up with a new kind of fee to add. lol


----------



## Tokztero

I'm not a geek but I bought the Thermaltake eSports Challenger keyboard and mouse.


----------



## foe

foe said:


> I bought a new modem for $64 just so Time Warner can stop charging me $8/mo modem lease fees. Though, spending $64 on a modem means I'm paying that $8/mo fee for the next 8 months.
> 
> By then they'll probably come up with a new kind of fee to add. lol


Self installation was easier than I though. New modem is super slim and smaller than the lease one they gave me.


----------



## starsfreak

Got myself an Xbox 360 Controller for PC to finally get rid of my ****ty 3rd-party one. FIFA feels way better now.


----------



## East

got my school version madoka today c:

also computer's broken so i couldn't resize them & had to attach then instead n for some reason one of them is sideways. forgive me


----------



## Vaust

I just renewed my Gamefly subscription, bought Yu-Gi-Oh Legacy of the Duelist on Xbox One, Sword Art Online: Hollow Fragment on PS4 and I preordered 50 packs for the upcoming Hearthstone expansion.


----------



## Tabris

EVGA 1600W P2 as I got it for half price.


----------



## East

computer's not broken (yay) & got my shimakaze dust plug










might get kaga or naka too these are super cute lol


----------



## East

double post don't care

finally got Yukari today & she's so pretty <33


----------



## Vuldoc

The game "Alice: Madness Returns" I also saw a book of artwork from the game so I bought that as well.


----------



## Fat Man

*I received these yesterday. I have to return the headphones, they're defective. I love the newer Nendoroid boxes, nice and slick they are .*



















*Nendoroids are really fun to pose ^-^*









____________________________________

*I got Futayo last weekend. Figmas are fun to pose too...sometimes.*


----------



## Fat Man

I'm debating if I should go to Gamestop's Amiibo pre-order event happening this weekend. I want that retro 3-pack, but I don't feel like dealing with the huge crowd that's going to form at my GameStop. Their was one the last time and it was awful, being surrounded by all those extroverted people drained me emotionally >_<.


----------



## East

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I'm debating if I should go to Gamestop's Amiibo pre-order event happening this weekend. I want that retro 3-pack, but I don't feel like dealing with the huge crowd that's going to form at my GameStop. Their was one the last time and it was awful, being surrounded by all those extroverted people drained me emotionally >_<.


I think you should go, it's at least something you can do out of your comfort zone & everyone there is a nerd

my brother & I went to an early Target release for Lucina & we talked to some cool people in line with us but including us there were only maybe 25 people there

if you can get someone else to go w/ you it's even more fun

i'd go but i'm already up to $400 in preorders lmao

also i just ordered kurumi lol but i had a $45 gift card so she only ended up being $8 yay










hope she gets here before i have to take off for school > >


----------



## NahMean

Saw this go on sale earlier this week on Amazon, and decided to bite. First mechanical keyboard. Still getting use to it, but think I'll like it a lot.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Got my imported earphones from China on July 31.









I ordered two more of those joints.


----------



## East

tbh i hated date a live but the nendoroids are gorj lol gs you've screwed me again


----------



## Vuldoc

Powerline Ethernet adapters. How the hell did I not discover this sorcery sooner. It's magic and amazing! No more crappy wifi signal or having to run a cable to my room.


----------



## SouthWest

I'm planning to build some sci-fi/fantasy themed sculptures and I've just won a decent compressor and airbrush for a great price on eBay. Now I just need to get my painting technique down and pick a design for my first attempt.

Maybe I could start with a garage kit.


----------



## mca90guitar

asus rog g751 jt laptop 

battle field 4, frycry 4 and counter strike GO

bought a logictech g602 mouse for it as well


----------



## nihilistquestion

NahMean said:


> Saw this go on sale earlier this week on Amazon, and decided to bite. First mechanical keyboard. Still getting use to it, but think I'll like it a lot.


Good choice! How are the brown switches? Recently I got a CM storm rapid i mechanical with blue switches, I really like the sound and typing seems more enjoyable.


----------



## NahMean

nihilistquestion said:


> Good choice! How are the brown switches? Recently I got a CM storm rapid i mechanical with blue switches, I really like the sound and typing seems more enjoyable.


Well they are definitely nosier than my old cheapo Logitech KB. I went with the brown switches as apparently they are good for both typing & gaming, and aren't suppose to be as loud as the blue switches. I don't game very much anymore or at least lately, but I wanted something that was decent for both. Overall I like this KB a lot. I don't make nearly as many typos, and the keys just feel more satisfying to press (hard to explain). I also like that it has multimedia buttons and backlit keys. Can't say if I'd like the blue or red switches better as I never tried them. Hope the blue switches are working out for you and that you like your new KB as well.


----------



## anomnomnom

My Pop Vinyl fetish is starting to spiral, I still have an iron man and brotherhood of steel one on pre order...

*paces up and down* come onnnn

I need me one of them glass cabinets soon..


----------



## East

got this a few days ago but fye was having a pop sale & they didn't have the other vocaloids (prob a good thing)










the rest are dirt cheap on amazon but i'm gonna hold off till i move into my dorm


----------



## sabbath9

5tb seagate usb3 external hard drive from costco $130 and a new hp deskop pc with 8gb ddr3, 1tb hd and usb3 from costco $500, already have the 5tb hard drive half full with my mp3 collections


----------



## sabbath9

Vuldoc said:


> Powerline Ethernet adapters. How the hell did I not discover this sorcery sooner. It's magic and amazing! No more crappy wifi signal or having to run a cable to my room.


I've been using these for years, in my living room the 50" led tv is connected to: a ps3, a blu-ray player and a gateway desktop pc with 6gb ddr3 and all are connected to the lan via a powerline adapter along with the wireless-n access point, streaming is a breeze, and 7.1 sound makes the home theater experience mind blowing


----------



## East

Cynthia will be up on Pokemon Center for ridiculously cheap on the 26th!!!!!!


----------



## Nekomata

J-Stars Victory Vs for the PSVita
PSVita travel case.


----------



## Fat Man

East said:


> Cynthia will be up on Pokemon Center for ridiculously cheap on the 26th!!!!!!


If it wasn't for this post you made, I would of never known about this. So, thanks . The 26th can't come soon enough, I'm so excited. I hope she doesn't sell out within 5 minutes or less like Amiibo tend to do.


----------



## scooby

New keyboard. Oh, also a cheap mic because my old cheap one got broke.


----------



## scooby

NahMean said:


> Saw this go on sale earlier this week on Amazon, and decided to bite. First mechanical keyboard. Still getting use to it, but think I'll like it a lot.


Oh hey, I got the same company one but the downgraded one. Wanted a mechanical one, the old razer one I was using was so **** and would randomly have keys stop working until I replugged it in.










Went with red switches.


----------



## NahMean

scooby said:


> Oh hey, I got the same company one but the downgraded one. Wanted a mechanical one, the old razer one I was using was so **** and would randomly have keys stop working until I replugged it in.
> 
> Went with red switches.


Oh cool! How are you liking it with the red switches? Yours looks very similar to mine with the exception of the key prints looking a bit different. I hear red is the best for gaming. I would've went with red, but I type a lot more than game so I wanted something that was at least decent for both. So far I'm happy with brown switches, but they're quite a bit noisier than my previous KB.


----------



## scooby

NahMean said:


> Oh cool! How are you liking it with the red switches? Yours looks very similar to mine with the exception of the key prints looking a bit different. I hear red is the best for gaming. I would've went with red, but I type a lot more than game so I wanted something that was at least decent for both. So far I'm happy with brown switches, but they're quite a bit noisier than my previous KB.


Yeah I definitely liking the red switches, though I'm still not quite used to how light the actuation force is. I will accidentally press keys when I am just resting my hands on them with a bit more weight, since my older keys were harder to press. I was going to get either reds or browns anyway so I planned to get used to them some time.


----------



## East

Didn't think I'd get her in time bc I had morning classes but she's still in stock!! also they're doing free shipping on order over $50 (legit one cent away) but shipping really isn't bad at all so I just stuck with the one thing


----------



## sylis

I pre ordered Mgs v phantm pain hoping its good


----------



## citizen_erased

This little guy arrived today. So cute!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Vuldoc said:


> Powerline Ethernet adapters. How the hell did I not discover this sorcery sooner. It's magic and amazing! No more crappy wifi signal or having to run a cable to my room.


Good thing i read the posts in this thread. Because of you i also discovered this magic. And in the basement i now have a great connection instead of a once in a while cut off by itself internet 

Thanks man. Id buy you a beer for this.


----------



## Vuldoc

Scrub-Zero said:


> Good thing i read the posts in this thread. Because of you i also discovered this magic. And in the basement i now have a great connection instead of a once in a while cut off by itself internet
> 
> Thanks man. Id buy you a beer for this.


 No problem man.


----------



## MylesB93

Been buying One Piece volumes pretty much every time I get paid. Here's my collection so far...


----------



## anomnomnom

You handsome devil you.


----------



## Reckoner7

^ Nice!


----------



## Fat Man

Ordered Cynthia on the 28th. According to the tracking information, she should be here today. I wonder if this is a mistake or something, mail doesn't go out on Sunday.

Yesterday I went to Barns&Noble for the first time in a long while(Haven't been there since 2013), and picked up these









B&N is such an awesome place. I felt kind of anxious inside, but I survived . Next time I have the money, I'm going on a shopping spree there lol.


----------



## Neamatua

Magic the gathering cards. 5 Avacyn restored boosters


----------



## green9206

EmotionlessThug said:


> Got my imported earphones from China on July 31.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered two more of those joints.


What $2 earphones? They must sound like crap. 
I bought these $5 Philips last week and they sound ok. 
You need to spend at least $10 or more to get decent sounding cans. Creative ep630, Xiomi Piston 3, sennheiser CX180, etc are good cheap ones.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

green9206 said:


> What $2 earphones? They must sound like crap.
> I bought these $5 Philips last week and they sound ok.
> You need to spend at least $10 or more to get decent sounding cans. Creative ep630, Xiomi Piston 3, sennheiser CX180, etc are good cheap ones.
> View attachment 72522


Sounds iight to me.


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain - PS4 Day One Edition


----------



## EmotionlessThug

EmotionlessThug said:


> Sounds iight to me.


Back up earbuds, imported from China.


----------



## Shawn81

A 55" 4K tv and a sound bar and a Chromecast. Ready for binge-watching scifi shows.


----------



## TuxedoChief

The Halo Spartan bundle on steam for $4. It was down from $12.


----------



## gamingpup

Kingdom hearts 3D, it was the only game of the series I had not completed. I'm really enjoying it though.


----------



## SilentStrike

The Binding Of Isaac:Afterbirth, Dropsy and Invisible Inc on Steam.


----------



## Shawn81

I already have a Corsair Scimitar basically bought, if they would just release it. I have Best Buy credit ready to go from returning my last Naga that failed.


----------



## x Faceless x

Added these two to the collection yesterday.


----------



## East

me: do i deserve to treat myself?

me:










me:



















me: oh my god

(in my defense re class and mikazuki were preorders sooooooo)


----------



## shyicebear

I bought Happy Home Designer and its 6-pack amiibo cards yesterday. Ahhh I didn't get any of my favorite villagers. :c


----------



## Abbeh

Not sure if this is geeky, but I got some shorts and a turtleneck tank top for my Pearl (Steven Universe) Halloween costume!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Manhunt 2 for only $3. Had no idea it was on PC and apparently PC is the only uncensored version D:


----------



## Shawn81

Corsair Scimitar.


----------



## MisoGirl

In the past several months I've bought:
A Pikachu necklace
Pokeball Phone case
Minions pen lol
And a few warrior cats books.

The Pokemon stuff is probably the only thing that counts though, gotta love Hot Topic!


----------



## EmotionlessThug

EmotionlessThug said:


> Back up earbuds, imported from China.


----------



## East

i need an adult










good thing these are cheap


----------



## Fat Man

Went to the Gamestop up the street, came back with this. I'm surprised they still had this available.


----------



## shyicebear

I just got hired today and I definitely deserve this, Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call, rhythm game. It had been on my to-buy list since it came out because I'm a fan of the series, but I've never liked rhythm games. I like its soundtrack so hopefully this will be fun.


----------



## Tsuba11

Box Set 7 on DVD for Ranma 1/2 to complete my Blu-ray/DVD collection!


----------



## Fat Man

shyicebear said:


> I just got hired today and I definitely deserve this, Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call, rhythm game. It had been on my to-buy list since it came out because I'm a fan of the series, but I've never liked rhythm games. I like its soundtrack so hopefully this will be fun.


Wow, congratulations ^-^


----------



## LoneWolf14

Playstation 4 and some games.


----------



## East

o **** i need more










i'm going to the mall tomorrow & they have an fye there help


----------



## East

hella hella hella hella hella hella hella


----------



## Cheesecake

Puppeteer for the PS3.


----------



## Nekomata

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: The Complete First season (DVD)


----------



## MylesB93

I've wanted a coloured controller for my PS4 for a while now and finally decided to take the plunge! Gaming in style :wink2:


----------



## Fat Man

I finally have Yukiko!! I love Yukiko, she's one of my all time favorite characters in Persona 4. When I found out a Figma of her existed, I went nuts:grin2:

...I also bought a...um...Cattleya figure.. but, hey I have Yukiko!:smile2:


----------



## EmotionlessThug

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I finally have Yukiko!! I love Yukiko, she's one of my all time favorite characters in Persona 4. When I found out a Figma of her existed, I went nuts:grin2:
> 
> ...I also bought a...um...Cattleya figure.. but, hey I have Yukiko!:smile2:


Cool, bruh.


----------



## SilentStrike

Tales Of Zestiria on Steam which means i also automatically get Tales Of Symphonia too when it is released on PC.


----------



## Shawn81

On a recommendation from my physical therapy guy. Could leave it there for two days and the ice will still be ice, even here in Arizona.


----------



## kursedlife

SilentStrike said:


> Tales Of Zestiria on Steam which means i also automatically get Tales Of Symphonia too when it is released on PC.


I just bought it too. Can't wait to play it!


----------



## East

these are the ones i was keeping at school but i brought them back for my trip home (the wrapped one is saori)

they all somehow fit in my display case???


----------



## apx24

PS4 arrived today! With MGS V Ground Zeroes. Assassin's Creed Syndicate will come next week when it is released.


----------



## Giyena

Can't take a picture because my cellphone sucks, but I got one of these 










I never was a fan of Pokemon but it was sooooo cute! :3


----------



## apx24

Cheesecake said:


> Puppeteer for the PS3.


Ah man that game is incredible, one of the best platformers for the PS3.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

You know what I hate? 3 position slide switches! 

Just bought a wireless mouse that has that annoying LED lighting. I bought it because it has a switch to turn off the light. The problem is it's the same switch that turns the power on and off and the position for no LED light is in the middle. So it favors either the setting to turn the LED on or turn the whole mouse off.

Yeah. I know most people probably like the LED lighting. I hate it. Hate it hate it hate it. Why does everything have to have LEDs?


----------



## East

$22 &#128079;&#128076;&#128077;&#128588;


----------



## joolz

I'm awaiting delivery on one of these (USB SNES controller for PC):










Then I'll be emulating as I've never emulated before.


----------



## pplnt

Hmm, I don't think I've bought anything like that since I was in an anime store in Berlin last year. Bought some posters.


----------



## Shawn81

I know someone who just bought a USB SNES contoller. I can't remember if it was that Buffalo Super Famicom one or the one with the purple SNES buttons. He said it felt very cheap and not too much like the original. I hope it's okay.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Imported from China again.


----------



## East

bae got me two blind boxes for our monthiversary, got i-401 and re-class (yaaaaaas)










also idk how this happened?? there are no bootlegs of her & it was listed as new but it hasn't been shipper after 3 days so i'm betting it'll get canceled soon lmao


----------



## Qolselanu

I bought a TI-30XIIS recently to replace my lost TI-36X II (which kicked ***). This new TI-30XIIS feels like garbage. At least it was cheap.


----------



## joolz

Shawn81 said:


> I know someone who just bought a USB SNES contoller. I can't remember if it was that Buffalo Super Famicom one or the one with the purple SNES buttons. He said it felt very cheap and not too much like the original. I hope it's okay.


I hope so too. According to reviews, the Buffalo or "iBuffalo" controller is the one to get. Every other controller I looked at was being reviewed as "cheap" or outright defective. I would've liked to have one with the purple buttons, as that was what the original controllers I owned as a kid had, but I had to go with the best reviewed.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

Bought me a 3ds finally! 
(Wish i could afford more games tho)


----------



## EmotionlessThug




----------



## Jermster91

EmotionlessThug said:


>


How is Mass Effect 2? Do you need to play the first one to understand the story or no?


----------



## Jermster91

The most recent thing I bought was $25 worth of Golden Eagles for War Thunder and then using the Golden Eagles to purchase the M26E1 Pershing and 6 months of the premium account..


----------



## feels

Jermster91 said:


> How is Mass Effect 2? Do you need to play the first one to understand the story or no?


I know this question wasn't directed at me but ME2 is the best of three in the series. It was also the first one I played in the series and I'd highly recommend that you play ME1 first. It won't have nearly as much of an impact if you don't. Like characters will return and instead of being like **** YEAH you'll be like "oh...". You'll miss out on making some important decisions that will shape your character and the world (it defaults to some pretty ****ty ones otherwise). Honestly ME1 had some terrible combat and I'd dread playing it again overall lol. But the story was great and seeing the improvement from 1 to 2 will make you appreciate it so much more. Also, if you play the first one SAVE OFTEN!!!!!


----------



## Jermster91

feels said:


> I know this question wasn't directed at me but ME2 is the best of three in the series. It was also the first one I played in the series and I'd highly recommend that you play ME1 first. It won't have nearly as much of an impact if you don't. Like characters will return and instead of being like **** YEAH you'll be like "oh...". You'll miss out on making some important decisions that will shape your character and the world (it defaults to some pretty ****ty ones otherwise). Honestly ME1 had some terrible combat and I'd dread playing it again overall lol. But the story was great and seeing the improvement from 1 to 2 will make you appreciate it so much more. Also, if you play the first one SAVE OFTEN!!!!!


Since Mass Effect 2 is free for the Playstation Plus members, I was thinking of downloading it but since you have to play the first one, I guess I will skip it.


----------



## twitchy666

WAHL Clippers

Spectre ticket


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Jermster91 said:


> How is Mass Effect 2? Do you need to play the first one to understand the story or no?


I haven't played Mass Effect 2 yet.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Comics.

The Flash #45
Justice League: The Darkseid War - Flash #1
Lobo #12
Harley Quinn/Power Girl #5
New Suicide Squad #13
Deathstroke #11
Batgirl #45


----------



## feels

Jermster91 said:


> Since Mass Effect 2 is free for the Playstation Plus members, I was thinking of downloading it but since you have to play the first one, I guess I will skip it.


Oh no if it's free then for sure download that ****! I forgot they never released ME1 on the PS3. That's the same reason I played 2 first. You'll still enjoy it! Playing ME1 makes it better and a little less confusing but it's still an awesome game on it's own.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

EmotionlessThug said:


> Imported from China again.


----------



## East

preordered northern princess, ooyodo, akitsushima, the byakuren yunomi, and the miko yunomi

also got miko homura for $30 &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Harbinger1

cod blops 3, rise of the tombraider, halo 5, i'm broke now


----------



## East

i got my n now go get yours &#128064;


----------



## EmotionlessThug




----------



## foe

I was able to get the Nexus 6 64GB for $260 Black Friday morning on Amazon. I wish I could have gotten the 32GB for $199 for my mom but those were already sold out. She's been wanting to get a smartphone recently. 

Would be great if they have another sale for Cyber Monday.

My current phone works fine but its 8GB(4GB user) is so cramp. SDcard slot doesn't even take may apps anyway.


----------



## TuxedoChief

- Arkham City GOTY
- AC2
- Castle Crashers
- Jedi Academy 
- Republic Commando
- Battlefront 2
- Fable Anniversary
- ME1

I forgot the exact number, I think I got all of this for under $30 (NZD). 

This damn Steam sale that's going on right now. I don't think I'm even done.


----------



## Charmeleon

Turtle beach p12 headset for my ps4.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

TuxedoChief said:


> This damn Steam sale that's going on right now. I don't think I'm even done.


The Steam sale has some really good deals, too bad i already had most of what interests me.

I bought the Legacy Of Kain collection (in a retro mood) and Lisa.


----------



## VirtualAntics

Recently, I bought Sliders season one and two on DvD.

It was a parallel earth/wormhole drama sorta like Quantum Leap. I used to watch it as a teen in the 90s. Also.. I was fortunate to met John Rhys-Davis eight years ago who played Professor Maximillian Arturo.


----------



## EmotionlessThug




----------



## AngelClare

Cyber Monday, I ordered a 250 GB and one 1TB SSD for about $450. I've been waiting for SSD prices to reach a level where it made sense. 

I'm going to install both OSX and Win 10 on the 250GB and use the 1TB for gaming and apps. I'll use my old HDs for backups. I'm a little lazy about installing things. I'm planning to do a clean install.


----------



## Shawn81

I've been wanting to take the plunge on a 1TB SSD for a while. A pair of them, probably. But money has been tight. I avoided buying anything anywhere this year. Especially computer hardware I don't actually need anyway (but really want).


----------



## 3r10n

Bought rainbow six siege. Dissapointed. It's just like battlefield, but with the possibility to barricade walls... which the enemy can breach with a certain class anyway.. so its actually just like battlefield.

Also bought just cause 3. Amazing game so far ^^


----------



## AngelClare

Shawn81 said:


> I've been wanting to take the plunge on a 1TB SSD for a while. A pair of them, probably. But money has been tight. I avoided buying anything anywhere this year. Especially computer hardware I don't actually need anyway (but really want).


Yeah, it's hard to justify the cost considering it's just a small performance improvement in load times. My OS is already on an SSD so I won't see much improvement. But I need to keep upgrading one step at a time.

My next upgrade is the painful mobo/cpu/memory upgrade.


----------



## AngelClare

3r10n said:


> Bought rainbow six siege. Dissapointed. It's just like battlefield, but with the possibility to barricade walls... which the enemy can breach with a certain class anyway.. so its actually just like battlefield.


Isn't it like counter-strike? Did you play it on realistic difficulty online?

Counter-Strike was so much fun back in the day. The best moment was when you were the last guy left against two terrorists. You know all the dead are watching you. You take them down in front of everyone. Awesome feeling.


----------



## 3r10n

AngelClare said:


> Isn't it like counter-strike? Did you play it on realistic difficulty online?
> 
> Counter-Strike was so much fun back in the day. The best moment was when you were the last guy left against two terrorists. You know all the dead are watching you. You take them down in front of everyone. Awesome feeling.


Siege also has these moments where it's 2v1 etc, but i don't know. I just don't like the game. It's not what i expected. Maybe ranked is more fun than casual. (need level 20 for ranked though). I hope so atleast...


----------



## Nozz

DLC for Bloodborne. Heard it's quite challenging.


----------



## Kanova

I acquired Assassins Creed: Syndicate. It is so ****ing awful. I have played all the Creed games but Unity, and this one is just the worst. its just...so ****ing bad I can't understand why everyone is saying its awesome. Glad I didn't actually pay for it, would have been a colossal waste of money.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

EmotionlessThug said:


>












Hopefully this joint works.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Resident Evil 4: Wii Edition, Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility, and Sonic All-stars Racing Transformed.


----------



## Kanova

Oobe said:


> That is a big shame. It's on Steam sale and I was kinda tempted. Then again I like Unity, so who knows :lol


Well, I hear the only reason Unity was bad was because it was really really poorly optimized, full of bugs/glitches and the microtransactions being shoved in your face.

If it didn't have that, it would be fine maybe. I dunno, Syndicate was just...bad, in my opinion. Just everything about it. The era is kind of boring, main characters are god awful, dialog is cheesy as **** and then the actual parkour seems like a major down step from BlackFlag or even Assassins Creed 2.


----------



## apx24

Dead or Alive Xtreme 3. Oh wait...


----------



## ronnie72

My brother bought me my harry potter cardigan and Hermione pop doll <3


----------



## SouthWest

I've made a pledge not to buy anything for myself until after Christmas is over, but my brother has convinced me to buy the complete box set of The X-Files on blu-ray that was just released this week. It's practically already bought.


----------



## Etherealx

bidding on a pip boy for my bf xD


----------



## Nylea

Bought a ship in Star Citizen, Shadow of Mordor, the entire Bioshock series, Skyrim, Fallout 3 and New Vegas, and Portal 1 and 2. I mostly took advantage of the Steam sale to buy these games because I'm making the switch from Xbox to PC.


----------



## Glue

PS4, CoD Black Ops 3, Bloodborne, and 1 year of psn+. Sold the Star Wars games that came bundled with the ps4.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## East

treated myself to yamato kai agp 👀 hopefully she gets here before my bday


----------



## Ignopius

A New 3ds XL along with MH4U and Xenoblade Chronicles. Both so far are excellent games. I plan on buying a 32gb SDHC card to go with it.


----------



## JamesM2

Ordered a Nintendo 3DS XL yesterday. Now I play the waiting game :time :um


----------



## Fat Man

Didn't get most of this stuff all at once. Just things I purchased from the beginning of November till now. Would have talked about this stuff individually as I got them, but from November till just about a day ago, I had no internet.


----------



## Tabris

Another Alphacool 280 rad. I just need to buy my new case and I can get my new setup up and running.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## EmotionlessThug




----------



## East

sike!!!! I punk'd everyone including me I just got the regular agp yamato lmao owned










aren't they cute <333

unfortunately I've been infected with the articulated figure virus so i'm really craving those now










that's a killer price for a rah tho &#128077;


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Imported from China.


----------



## Charmeleon

Fallout 1 & 2


----------



## Wirt

Vita LittleBigPlanet and the order 1886

To be fair, i spent $2 for those games because of a 25 buck gift card

Fallout 4 is on my horizon though


----------



## Shawn81

27" 1ms 2k 144hz monitor.


----------



## Srylance

Got her not to long ago, very happy, great addition to the collection.


----------



## Nozz

Dark Souls 2 : Scholar of the First Sin (PS4)


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Fat Man

VipFuj said:


> Vita LittleBigPlanet and the order 1886
> 
> To be fair, i spent $2 for those games because of a 25 buck gift card
> 
> Fallout 4 is on my horizon though


How is LittleBigPlanet Vita? I just got a Vita recently, and I was thinking about picking it up.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

EmotionlessThug said:


>


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Nanosupport8 said:


> How is LittleBigPlanet Vita? I just got a Vita recently, and I was thinking about picking it up.


You should get Persona 4 Golden, Hyperdimension Neptunia Re Birth 3, Virtue's last reward, Freedom Wars, Akiba's Trip Undead & Undressed, 
Danganronpa trigger happy havoc, Danganronpa 2 goodbye despair, Disgaea 3 Absence of Detention, Code Realize Guardian of Rebirth, Steins Gate.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Stray Bullet said:


>


nice! I keep telling myself I am gonna get myself the full set of books at some point. I never seem to get around to it.


----------



## Wirt

Nanosupport8 said:


> How is LittleBigPlanet Vita? I just got a Vita recently, and I was thinking about picking it up.


It's good. It's definitely a LBP game so if you like the other ones you'll like this one (I skipped LBP 2 and 3, so it's been a while for me). Some of the side games make good use of the vita's abilities

My only gripe is that some of the touch screen controls can not work sometimes. like you're supposed to drag a block with your finger and it doesnt respond to the touch. maybe its just my cold, lifeless fingers it doesnt pick up lol

That and I dont have ps+, so I'm not sure if ill ever be able to do the 2-player sections of the levels


----------



## Fat Man

VipFuj said:


> It's good. It's definitely a LBP game so if you like the other ones you'll like this one (I skipped LBP 2 and 3, so it's been a while for me). Some of the side games make good use of the vita's abilities
> 
> My only gripe is that some of the touch screen controls can not work sometimes. like you're supposed to drag a block with your finger and it doesnt respond to the touch. maybe its just my cold, lifeless fingers it doesnt pick up lol
> 
> That and I don't have ps+, so I'm not sure if ill ever be able to do the 2-player sections of the levels


Thanks for telling me about it. I plan on going out and picking it up today. I don't have PS Plus either, I really hope you don't need it for playing online.



EmotionlessThug said:


> You should get Persona 4 Golden, Hyperdimension Neptunia Re Birth 3, Virtue's last reward, Freedom Wars, Akiba's Trip Undead & Undressed,
> Danganronpa trigger happy havoc, Danganronpa 2 goodbye despair, Disgaea 3 Absence of Detention, Code Realize Guardian of Rebirth, Steins Gate.


Awesome, thanks. P4G and Steins;Gate are already on my list. I looked up the other games and they all seem like games I'd enjoy, especially these Danganronpa games.


----------



## yeongil

Oobe said:


> I bought a 'half mechanical' keyboard from Amazon. It has really good reviews, I mainly got it for the backlit function (shines through the keys not just below).


Nice. I like how you can adjust to 7 different colors.

I myself ordered a Synology NAS. I was tired of moving a hard drive physically back and forth between my desktop and my NUC. Hopefully the NAS will arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

VipFuj said:


> It's good. It's definitely a LBP game so if you like the other ones you'll like this one (I skipped LBP 2 and 3, so it's been a while for me). Some of the side games make good use of the vita's abilities
> 
> My only gripe is that some of the touch screen controls can not work sometimes. like you're supposed to drag a block with your finger and it doesnt respond to the touch. maybe its just my cold, lifeless fingers it doesnt pick up lol
> 
> That and I dont have ps+, so I'm not sure if ill ever be able to do the 2-player sections of the levels


My vita's touchscreen basically malfunctions whenever I have sweaty fingers. It doesn't respond to my fingers and registers touches on random parts of the screen, which can result in the game being more or less unplayable. I don't think it's a very good touchscreen in terms of quality; considering modern smartphones don't have this problem. It's one of the reasons that vita sucks in general, lol.


----------



## regimes

my fiance literally spoiled the crap out of me over the holidays. i haven't been able to game in over a year and i had to sell my ps3 and games to afford food in 2014 and he knew this and went way out of his way to make sure i had games and things this year.

he bought me a PS4 bundled with battlefront (with vader on the front of the ps4!!!!) and with three other star wars games, a small hdtv, and:
-the witcher
-infamous second son
-dying light
-watch dogs
-3 assassin's creed games
-gta 4
-minecraft
-fallout 4 

literally. i can't even.


----------



## EmotionlessThug




----------



## Denzoy

I bought a PS4 1TB that included Star Wars Battlefront 2 weeks ago with the following games:

Until Dawn (oh damn love this game)
God of War III Remastered
Call of Duty Black Ops III (great mp)
Devil May Cry 
One Piece Pirate Warriors 3
The Last of Us Remastered (best story game i ever played)
Infamous Second Son
Rocket League
Destiny (addicting as fuark)


----------



## AngelClare

regimes said:


> my fiance literally spoiled the crap out of me over the holidays. i haven't been able to game in over a year and i had to sell my ps3 and games to afford food in 2014 and he knew this and went way out of his way to make sure i had games and things this year.
> 
> he bought me a PS4 bundled with battlefront (with vader on the front of the ps4!!!!) and with three other star wars games, a small hdtv, and:
> -the witcher
> -infamous second son
> -dying light
> -watch dogs
> -3 assassin's creed games
> -gta 4
> -minecraft
> -fallout 4
> 
> literally. i can't even.


That's a hell of a nice gift. I suspect he likes you a lot.


----------



## regimes

AngelClare said:


> That's a hell of a nice gift. I suspect he likes you a lot.


i think so too. i sure don't know why though, lol.


----------



## Yer Blues

Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra


----------



## Tabris

New rads for my water loop.


----------



## Fat Man

Got both of these recently. LBP Vita is really fun. Online is also fun, that is when there isn't any lag. 
Also bought Persona 3 Portable off the Playstation Store.


----------



## Noca

Dungeons 2, was on sale on steam which I am playing atm.

I bought Mad Max on steam, which I got a refund for because the game was awful. I bought Fallout 3 as well, but it was too late to return that game. I honestly cannot see how anyone likes that game. The characters are lame, the story line is lame, the wasteland is virtually empty with nothing to do, kill or interact with, covered in the same polygons which are copy and pasted a million times over, and it is occupied by the same 5 types of enemies which gets boring really quick. Other than the starting vault, there is practically no colour whatsoever in the game at all. It is just one utterly depressing and boring game.


----------



## InFlames

Nothing interests me anymore. I bought a few t shirts and track pants for the gym at T.J. Maxx.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

EmotionlessThug said:


> Imported from China.


----------



## Jesuszilla

regimes said:


> my fiance literally spoiled the crap out of me over the holidays. i haven't been able to game in over a year and i had to sell my ps3 and games to afford food in 2014 and he knew this and went way out of his way to make sure i had games and things this year.
> 
> he bought me a PS4 bundled with battlefront (with vader on the front of the ps4!!!!) and with three other star wars games, a small hdtv, and:
> -the witcher
> -infamous second son
> -dying light
> -watch dogs
> -3 assassin's creed games
> -gta 4
> -minecraft
> -fallout 4
> 
> literally. i can't even.


That's so awesome of him

I have a somewhat similar story where I didn't play games for over 3 years after a robbery in 2012. So I bought an Xbox with both Tomb Raider games, Dragon Age Inquisition, Sunset Overdrive and it came with Gears of War. In fact thanks to SAS I am going to be picking up the Witcher soon


----------



## OnlyPath

Nvidia GeFore GTX 969


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn

WoW Subscription... idk... Next: express chip, HD, maybe new CPU, graphics card


----------



## East

my kongou agp got delivered at home so I won't get to open it till late march 💧 real tears

also I'm into weiss schwarz now so you might as well kill me

limited kancolle trial deck is on its way as well as 2 kill la kill boosters

also i'm a dumbass who buys impulsively w/o reading carefully so instead of two booster boxes of the kancolle 2nd fleet i'm getting 2 packs which makes more sense considering the price but I ended up paying out the *** o h w e l l

phew


----------



## Tabris

Samsung 850 EVO 1TB


----------



## Fat Man

Oobe said:


> This, to use with my PC:


Ooo, nice:yes


----------



## vela

Razor BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth 2016 mechanical keyboard. I picked it up during their 50% off sale.


----------



## scooby

Just bought The Witness off steam. The screenshots look so pretty, and that's all I know about it, which is what I prefer when going into games/movies. Knowing little about it except maybe genre and VERY light description of what it is.

Also, been planning to drop $1500 for a new rig built around a R9 390 this week or next week so I can actually play current games in high/ultra quality.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

2 earphones.


----------



## SilentStrike

Humble Bundle Mobile Bandai Namco bundle.
...I just want to play Puzzle Quest 2 and Pac-Man Championship Edition DX on my smartphone and tablet.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My Birthday present to myself: http://gaming.logitech.com/en-ca/product/extreme-3d-pro-joystick


----------



## East

these are so fun to open omg



















who wants to paypal me $64 so I can buy the box ((((;


----------



## East

in love &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Scrub-Zero

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My Birthday present to myself: http://gaming.logitech.com/en-ca/product/extreme-3d-pro-joystick


Nice flight stick 
Did you buy it to play Elite: Dangerous?



Oobe said:


> Yeah, I've tried and have other controllers (Logitech, and the new Steam one), but the DS4 is just about perfect.


Yeah those Playstation pads are just the best. I've been using them for years on my PC. I mainly use them for fighting games and shoot em ups. Anything else like 3rd person/racing games i use a good old Xbox pad.

For some reason i prefer the Xbox pad for the way they fit in my hands and the analog seems better. But for fighting games they are useless since the D-pad is garbage.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Oobe said:


> Agree - I tried using a DS3 a few years ago on PC. Dual shocks are also very good for emulators, I've found.
> 
> Curious - are you using X360 or X1 controller, and are you using USB or Bluetooth connection?


My pad is an Xbox 360. It's wired, so usb. Works flawlessly with all games so far.

As for the ps pad, It's a PS3 and i use it with DS tool. Works just as well since it mimics an Xbox pad.


----------



## Overdrive

Willis Anne - Undergrounder Ep / Lan LAN002 - 12inch


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Scrub-Zero said:


> Nice flight stick
> Did you buy it to play Elite: Dangerous?


Yes. That game and many other space-sims, such as the X3 series by Egosoft.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Yes. That game and many other space-sims, such as the X3 series by Egosoft.


X3 is a great series. Not many people know about it, or like it. 
I'm looking at Evochron: Legacy for now(27$ on Steam). It looks great, and Evochron: Mercenary was so good too.

Not really interested in Elite and Star Citizen. At this rate i'll be 50 when Citizen comes out.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

East said:


> in love &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Cute. :wink2:


----------



## EmotionlessThug




----------



## SilentStrike

Downwell for Android.
If it is anything like the PC version, then it will become my favorite mobile game ever.


----------



## scooby

My precious has come home.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Oobe said:


> American Truck Simulator.
> After the beautiful creation that was Euro Truck Simulator 2, this was an insta-buy. So far though, I'm a little underwhelmed, it's like DLC for ETS2. Will give it some more time tho.


Yeah it's kind of a shame to release a game half done.


----------



## Cheesecake

250gb ssd


----------



## Nozz

Sleeping Dogs a few days ago when it was on sale.


----------



## East

last minute decision tbh I was gonna get the 2nd fleet box but.......yamato and hiei are in 1st fleet > > next payday tho ✌


----------



## Fat Man

Finally got a new adapter. Sure it isn't official, but it works great. I can play Smash again!









About time I got the next volume


----------



## Arbre

Nanosupport8 said:


> Finally got a new adapter. Sure it isn't official, but it works great. I can play Smash again!


----------



## Glue

Pre-ordered the Madcatz Street Fighter V TES+ arcade stick.


----------



## East

preordered!!


----------



## Fat Man

Eggshell said:


>


Hehe, bring it on.











East said:


> preordered!!


How adorable


----------



## Arbre

Nanosupport8 said:


> Hehe, bring it on.


We should play Smash or some other game some time - it has been too long.


----------



## scooby

humidity said:


> Nice! I have the same case and love it... best case I've had so far.


I was going to get the r5, but I already dropped enough money onto it as it is. The Fractal Design Define line is so beautiful.


----------



## Nozz

Divinity: Original Sin


----------



## DespairSenpai

Final Fantasy Explorers, Megadimension Neptunia VII, Nitroplus Blasterz, Unravel, and preordered Senran Kagura Estival Versus.


----------



## yeongil

yeongil said:


> I myself ordered a Synology NAS. I was tired of moving a hard drive physically back and forth between my desktop and my NUC. Hopefully the NAS will arrive on Tuesday.


Still have the NAS, and it's working well. But now, I just got a Dell Precision 5510 laptop. I'm trying out a gradual downsizing -- I hope to own just two computing devices at the end: a laptop and a phone. Next thing to do is to try selling my desktop...


----------



## East

my box hasn't moved in over a week so i'm p salty over that but in the meantime I did manage to win these babes










also my bf got me suzuya for valentine's &#128525;


----------



## s1gh

Street Fighter V


----------



## ChrisPCD

Journey, Flow, Flower and Transistor on playstation 4.

I gave Street Fighter 5 a test run on pc but there's no cpu vs cpu


----------



## ChrisPCD

Oh, and Watamote on bluray


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I haven't received my second imported earbuds yet. Ordered two items to get back my hair wavy and lined up, and replaced my T-blade for my Wahl Detailed Trimmer.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

EmotionlessThug said:


> 2 earphones.


----------



## Torkani

Haven't played it much since I bought it, something to put on my todo list.


----------



## Fat Man

He goes great with Mario.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

EmotionlessThug said:


> I haven't received my second imported earbuds yet. Ordered two items to get back my hair wavy and lined up, and replaced my T-blade for my Wahl Detailed Trimmer.


----------



## scooby

My Sony SBH80's finally arrived today. Just have to pick it up from the post office.


----------



## EmotionlessThug




----------



## SouthWest

I got a Sony S5500 Blu-ray/media streaming box last week - I love it.

I also ordered a book about human anatomy for artists that arrived yesterday. There's a lot to learn but I think it will be useful.


----------



## Chelsalina

Bought Fire Emblem Fates Conquest ^^ It's my first ever FE game and I'm enjoying it so far


----------



## Charmander

Beyond Two Souls and Heavy Rain, on a pre-order bundle. But they're both 32gb each. Curse you, slow internet!


----------



## East

I have sooo many posts on this thread man lmao

anyway our 6th monthiversary is april 2nd so I bought him his gifts &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; he likes goku more than vegeta for some reason??? idk either































sh figuarts super saiyan goku, super saiyan goku keychain and plush, and tamashii energy aura effect part to go w/ the figure &#128155;&#128155;&#128155; can't wait to give them to him &#128149;


----------



## flyingMint

I feel weird posting here because I'm not a gamer but I do like some games. Anyway! 
I bought Cities:Skylines for my macbook and well basically it was all trash because it made my laptop overheat like crazy (despite me playing it for only 20 minutes) so I got sad because I really liked the game but my stupid laptop hindered me from enjoying it! So I played it like 20 minutes and then had to return it. :|


----------



## TuxedoChief

Phase 2 of New PC: Everything that isn't the tower or something in it.


----------



## Jermster91

Tom Clancy: The Division for PS4


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Cities Skylines AfterDark DLC http://store.steampowered.com/app/369150/ £5.50

If you play that game then the following purchase makes sense ! (13gb ram usage...)

8gb Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231871075362?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Charmander

A second-hand mini DV camcorder. Trying to get some old tapes onto my computer before they start eroding.


----------



## Repix

GM: Studio - Master Collection.

Sadly the 50% was no longer active, so I had to pay the full $799,99 for it.

BUT.. Android, HTML5, IOS, Linux, Windows 8 Phones and the YoYo Compiler is now supported, which is.. SWEET!


----------



## bbrownleather

Dark souls 3
Ratchet & clank
Uncharted 4

yaaaaaaaa b1tch :wink2:


----------



## Fat Man

Kirby is the best Nendoroid of all time...Megaman is just ok.


----------



## Glue

Mr Saturn figure came in today. It's pretty big









an amiibo next to it for size comparison


----------



## SilentStrike

Hyper Light Drifter

Now to see if the game really is that good, if not i can just get an refund and buy Enter The Gungeon instead.


----------



## feels

Spent a little over 2 grand on a gaming PC for my boyfriend's b-day. Most of the packages we get here at the apartment are all smashed to **** but never damaged. Hoping they treat this one a little more nicely :wife


----------



## imprettybadatmakinguserna

The Talos Principle.


----------



## HenDoggy

East said:


> these are so fun to open omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants to paypal me $64 so I can buy the box ((((;


Those are some neat cards, do you play the tcg game as well or just collect them?


----------



## East

HenDoggy said:


> Those are some neat cards, do you play the tcg game as well or just collect them?


I only collect them, if I were interested in playing i'd buy the (cheaper) english ones but I've never been into card games n I don't know who i'd play wih lol


----------



## MTCC27

East said:


> I only collect them, if I were interested in playing i'd buy the (cheaper) english ones but I've never been into card games n I don't know who i'd play wih lol


You could play by yourself and pretend you're two different people (I'm hoping I'm not the only person who does this). The best thing about it is that technically you always win.


----------



## Repix

Just ordered the Acer Predator XB280HK 28 Inch 4K Monitor, as my 9 years old monitor broke down today.. so only 2 monitors I can work with now.. shame.


----------



## 8888

Last night I bought Moshi Monsters Moshlings Theme Park for Nintendo 3DS. Though it's a bit juvenile I like it so far. It reminds me of my childhood. Plus I only paid $5 so it was worth it.


----------



## MrWolfpac

I just purchased the X-Wing Miniature game core set, the Force Awakens one, on Amazon. I also got some expansion ships to be able to play at a local comic shop.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I bought Dark Souls 3 today, impulse buy kinda, I hadn't planned to buy it til next month.


----------



## feels

Was never super interested in these but then I saw slippin' Jimmy and something in me snapped lol. I definitely want as many Walking Dead ones I can get my hands on as well.


----------



## HenDoggy

East said:


> I only collect them, if I were interested in playing i'd buy the (cheaper) english ones but I've never been into card games n I don't know who i'd play wih lol


Yeah, the inner card nerd in me was curious. I use to play a lot of card games and found myself looking up the mechanics for this game xD love the art though.



Orb said:


> 50" UHD TV.
> Still not sure about it though, Netflix playback is awful - compression artifacts seem more exaggerated.
> But gaming is immense on it.





Orb said:


> Also these beauties:


Those look sick! Must be nice being rich haha



MTCC27 said:


> You could play by yourself and pretend you're two different people (I'm hoping I'm not the only person who does this). The best thing about it is that technically you always win.


That's what I use to do with yugioh to practice, bad thing is you already know what the opponent is going to do next


----------



## Fat Man

I saw Okami HD on the PSN for sale and bought it on impulse.

Edit- This thread was made sticky, awesome


----------



## QuietLabrador19

I bought System Shock 2 and System Shock: Enhanced Edition on sale on Steam.


----------



## duganrm

Lego Jurrasic World
Lego Batman 3 
Super Mario 3D World


----------



## Arbre

Nanosupport8 said:


> I saw Okami HD on the PSN for sale and bought it on impulse.
> 
> Edit- This thread was made sticky, awesome


Okami is such a good game. It might have the nicest looking graphics I've ever seen in a game too. The game does drag on a little too long though. When I replayed it and knew where to go, it still took me around 40 hours to complete.


----------



## feels

The monster arrived today. My boyfriend is really happy :3



we need a new desk tho the printer doesn't fit comfortably anymore. But what's cool is someone in the apartment complex made a post today about them selling two different $50 desks so it's really perfect timing.


----------



## JustThisGuy

feels said:


> Was never super interested in these but then I saw slippin' Jimmy and something in me snapped lol. I definitely want as many Walking Dead ones I can get my hands on as well.


I'm picky with Funko Pop, but do like them. I have Ash, Rocketeer, and Baby Groot. Had BMO, but gave it to my niece.

Was considering Leeloo from 5th Element.


----------



## The Punisher

Just got a funko pop DareDevil!


----------



## East

legit like a week ago I was all "preorders are dumb you just end up paying more to get it a week earlier big deal" then shoukaku and zuikaku with the elevated stands?? ????? how could I not










why am I like this


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

feels said:


> The monster arrived today. My boyfriend is really happy :3
> 
> 
> 
> we need a new desk tho the printer doesn't fit comfortably anymore. But what's cool is someone in the apartment complex made a post today about them selling two different $50 desks so it's really perfect timing.


How noisy is it? I was looking at buying this very model myself. My gaming PC died.


----------



## feels

Tymes Rhymes said:


> How noisy is it? I was looking at buying this very model myself. My gaming PC died.


From what I can tell it's nearly silent. Now, he hasn't played any super graphically intense games just yet but when he has been playing stuff I can't hear hardly anything coming from it. I think I spent like $200 on the fans alone so I dunno if that's excessive or not but it seems to be working out lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My parents bought me one of those electric pressure cookers. First thing I did was put in three frozen chicken breasts and had awesome chicken 30 minutes later.

I've even cooked a steak in it. Only thing is it's kind of a pain to clean. But I'm fine with that.

I want to try a roast in this thing.


----------



## MrWolfpac

WillYouStopDave said:


> My parents bought me one of those electric pressure cookers. First thing I did was put in three frozen chicken breasts and had awesome chicken 30 minutes later.
> 
> I've even cooked a steak in it. Only thing is it's kind of a pain to clean. But I'm fine with that.
> 
> I want to try a roast in this thing.


How big is it? I wonder if you could cut down a brisket and cook it in there.


----------



## Fat Man

SMT Devil Survivor: Overclocked was on sale on the eShop for $9.99. Man, I love playing games on sale 



Arbre said:


> Okami is such a good game. It might have the nicest looking graphics I've ever seen in a game too. The game does drag on a little too long though. When I replayed it and knew where to go, it still took me around 40 hours to complete.


From what I've played so far(have 3 hours in), I really love this game! It reminds me a lot of The Legend of Zelda.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

MrWolfpac said:


> How big is it? I wonder if you could cut down a brisket and cook it in there.


 It's big. 8 quarts. I'm sure you could cook just about anything in there. It's cooked everything I threw at it in less than an hour. I've still got to try pinto beans. If it cooks dry beans fast that is worth what it costs.


----------



## Luke4468

Some Weiss Schwarz cards. I have no idea how to play that game but it has sets based on some of my favourite series, like Fairy Tail and Madoka Magica, so I buy the cards anyway. Most of what I buy these days is trading cards. Don't buy many video games really.


----------



## Charmander

Tried Lootcrate for the first time (a company that sends you a mystery box each month with a bunch of items in it) and got a Labyrinth shirt amongst other things.


----------



## Arbre

Nanosupport8 said:


> From what I've played so far(have 3 hours in), I really love this game! It reminds me a lot of The Legend of Zelda.


The game gets even better and more Zelda-like after the first few hours when the game opens up more. It has a huge overworld with sidequests and lots of items and upgrades to collect.


----------



## HenDoggy

Charmander said:


> Tried Lootcrate for the first time (a company that sends you a mystery box each month with a bunch of items in it) and got a Labyrinth shirt amongst other things.


That's a sick shirt gonna check that site out.


----------



## uziq

Overwatch


----------



## Tokztero

7 new tray OEM Intel Core I5 4690K CPUs $100 each. Will list them on amazon for $220 >


Update: got 2 more trays total = 47 CPUs


----------



## MrWolfpac

HenDoggy said:


> That's a sick shirt gonna check that site out.


Lootcrate is great if you're into a lot of geeky/nerdy things.


----------



## JustThisGuy

B-Day


Nien Nunb (Funko Pop), Strange Girl Omnibus, Twilight Zone: The Movie, and Twliight Zone (Complete 80s series)


Shirts: X-Statix, Marceline the Vampire Queen (realistic), and Harley Quinn (Splatter art).


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## McFly

5 voltmeters
8 18650 battery holders
Laptop Car charger
10A adjustable dc power regulator
and a cpu for my laptop which is going to be a pain to install.


----------



## 3r10n

Bought civ V - seems fun but i suck at it.
Also bought octo dad. fun for 2 hours.
Then bought sleeping dogs and im hooked.


----------



## East

yes


----------



## Fat Man

Got this about a day ago, and it's super cool.


----------



## East

not terribly recent but i had her shipped home so i couldn't open her till yesterday










no regrets preordering, her eyes are soooo pretty and the earrings are really well done


----------



## East

i'm so excited

also


----------



## Fat Man

I received this on Saturday. Though I think Rail Wars is sort of mediocre, I really like the character Haruka, she's my favorite out of the whole cast.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Got these two beauties for my birthday last week:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Ark: Survival Evolved and Rocket League


----------



## Kanova

Total War: Warhammer


----------



## East

i justify spending $140 on this bc it wasn't just a figure, it came with other stuff too (kill me)










I don't have to justify this one bc it's vegeta & vegeta's perfect. also he was only $50

& one more thing actually not for myself










bf's birthday present, $70 brand new, that's a steal for this one lol **** you goku


----------



## Tokztero

Another Samsung 850 EVO 500GB SSD


----------



## Glue

3 of the "big" Earthbound figures. Got them really cheap on yahoo auctions.









Dreamcast arcade stick. DC has a lot of great fighting games but the controller is ****. This is soooo much better. Might get the ASCII fight pad later.









Demon's Souls Deluxe Edition and Virtua Fighter 3tb + guide. Virtua Fighters and guide came with the arcade stick and not sure if I'll keep them.


----------



## Charmander

A new camcorder that plays 8mm tapes (converting childhood tapes before they disintegrate). I was using the one my parents used to film everything but it was bought in 1992, and it didn't appreciate suddenly being turned on and used after being left in a cupboard for 18 years.


----------



## scooby

A Zowie EC2-A mouse.










Also bought Flamebreak off steam, the game that was on sale yesterday. Since I'm a huge fan of Binding of Isaac, I think this game is really fun.


----------



## AngelClare

Glue said:


>


The Dreamcast will go down as one of the worst purchases I ever made. I was just loyal to Sega. A couple months later the PS2 was released.

I missed out on so many goundbreaking PS2 games because I couldn't afford a PS2 after blowing my wad on the Dreamcast.

Oh, wait, I also bought a Sega CD. Maybe that was worse. But the Dreamcast was the biggest mistake because I missed out on the PS2.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I bought Subnutica


----------



## McFly

Pivothead Durango 1080p camera glasses. The video quality is nice, but it has a bit of a narrow field of view. Too narrow maybe. And it only has 8gb built in for an hour of recording. I'll think I'll try the iVue 135 degree glasses. Though the camera is pretty obvious on those, so not very good for any covert recording lol.


----------



## unemployment simulator

broken sword trilogy for pc, I think this compilation is about 10 or so years old, so might not even work. but it was only 50p in a charity shop, worth a punt.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Today I bought these headphones to replace my previous $20 TDK pair that served me for, surprisingly, well over a year.  I payed more money for these ($35), so I hope they last a decent amount of time. Quality wise, they're not bad. Pretty clear, nice bass (they're good for dance music), pretty comfortable & lightweight -- though not really much better than my previous pair. Unfortunately, Target only had the purple colour in stock, so I'm stuck with purple lol. Black or white are ideal but it's not a big deal, considering I don't generally use overears in public.

I also bought a $20 Steam card to get the first Mass Effect game today. The guy at EB games asked me what I was planning to get with the card, and thankfully, my intentions were not shameful, so I told him. I commented that I'd heard that the ending for ME3 was pretty controversial, and, it being apparent that he's played the games, started talking about it. He had the good courtesy to stop before spoiling anything, though, lol.  Nice guy. Kinda cute too.

So I'm going to play ME tomorrow. I'm expecting to be impressed. x)


----------



## Arbre

ShatteredGlass said:


> I also bought a $20 Steam card to get the first Mass Effect game today. The guy at EB games asked me what I was planning to get with the card, and thankfully, my intentions were not shameful, so I told him. I commented that I'd heard that the ending for ME3 was pretty controversial, and, it being apparent that he's played the games, started talking about it. He had the good courtesy to stop before spoiling anything, though, lol.  Nice guy. Kinda cute too.
> 
> So I'm going to play ME tomorrow. I'm expecting to be impressed. x)


You've never played Mass Effect before? You might like it a lot, I think it's an amazing series. Mass Effect 2 was one of the best gaming experiences I've had and it helped me get back into video games. The combat in the first game is pretty clunky and the menus can be hard to navigate, but in the second game they're vastly improved. The first game still has a great story, characters, and atmosphere.

I remember after the trilogy collection came out and I went to buy it at EB Games. The woman at the counter said they're such amazing games and I'm going to enjoy them and I said "Oh I know, I've played them and now I'm buying the trilogy for a family member." Then we talked about the series a bit.


----------



## Nekomata

Deadpool college jacket
Deadpool DVD
Deadpool shirt
Minecraft Creeper scarf
The New Suicide Squad Volume 1 (comic)


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I prefer the AWEI ES-13i Mega Bass In Ear Earphones, I gave these Xiaomi earphones to my sister.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

EmotionlessThug said:


> Amazon screwed up my prime free trial for prime day, but I still respect them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORDER PLACED
> July 9, 2015


Received an email on June 29th about shipping the game without the bonus watch.









Today I got an email about Approval Needed?









I approved it.









Used $10 promotional certificate for this.


----------



## Charmander

I bought a "horror block" for the first time. Not gonna do it too often because it gets expensive.


----------



## Mick1990LFC

Sold the following to CEX:

- Quantum Break
- Rainbow Six Seige
- MGS 5: Phantom Pain
- Black Ops 3
- Fifa 16

Got

- Rise of the Tomb Raider
- Walking Dead season 2 (Telltale games)
- Broken Sword: Serpents Curse
- Rare Replay
- Plus a shed load of classic PS2/PC/Wii games


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Omg, I wish I was born in a 2rd world country, at least.

All those cool stuff you guys have.

Meh, anyway, I know they wouldn't make me much happier so...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Inside, Rainbow Six Vegas 2, Halo Reach.


----------



## Silvanus

A EVGA 1080 FTW video card, can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## EmyMax

Bought Depeche Mode's "Violator" and "Delta Machine" on Vinyl.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

EmotionlessThug said:


> Received an email on June 29th about shipping the game without the bonus watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got an email about Approval Needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I approved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used $10 promotional certificate for this.


Now I'm just waiting for the watch and the extra bonus.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Not the motherboard. The (massive) Noctua cooler. I'm not even a gamer so why am I buying such a huge and effective CPU cooler? Because I know that no matter what, that thing will not allow my CPU to overheat. It's a 65 watt CPU and this heatsink is just enormous. Even if the fans fail just the sheer thermal mass would probably keep it passively cooled to the point to where it would be fine.

In fact, I might even try it as a purely passive heatsink just to see if it works. At any rate, it's close to the ultimate air cooler. And it will fit my case. Just barely. But it WILL fit. I was gonna buy the NoFan passive cooler but I wasn't too sure if it would fit and it costs even more than the Noctua.

So there are several massive air coolers that are about in the same category. Why Noctua? I have bought several of their fans and I'm a fan of fans. I don't really know but fans that just don't ever die are my favorite computer hardware goodies. Fans are something that just HAS TO work. You cannot really afford for your fans to ever fail in the middle of the night while you're sleeping and your computer is doing something. I've had cheap fans die on me in months. I have several Noctua fans I've bought over the years and I haven't killed one yet.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Charmander said:


> I bought a "horror block" for the first time. Not gonna do it too often because it gets expensive.


 Is that a shirt? That's awesome if it is! I LOVE Jaws! I guess everyone does.


----------



## Charmander

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is that a shirt? That's awesome if it is! I LOVE Jaws! I guess everyone does.


Yeah, it's actually an large men's shirt because the women's shirts are tiny. I'm a big Jaws fan too, other than the third/3D one. :b


----------



## Jesuszilla

Fallout 4, Batman Arkham Knight, Ori and the Blind Forest and a 3tb hard drive for my Xbox


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Not the motherboard. The (massive) Noctua cooler. I'm not even a gamer so why am I buying such a huge and effective CPU cooler? Because I know that no matter what, that thing will not allow my CPU to overheat. It's a 65 watt CPU and this heatsink is just enormous. Even if the fans fail just the sheer thermal mass would probably keep it passively cooled to the point to where it would be fine.
> 
> In fact, I might even try it as a purely passive heatsink just to see if it works. At any rate, it's close to the ultimate air cooler. And it will fit my case. Just barely. But it WILL fit. I was gonna buy the NoFan passive cooler but I wasn't too sure if it would fit and it costs even more than the Noctua.
> 
> So there are several massive air coolers that are about in the same category. Why Noctua? I have bought several of their fans and I'm a fan of fans. I don't really know but fans that just don't ever die are my favorite computer hardware goodies. Fans are something that just HAS TO work. You cannot really afford for your fans to ever fail in the middle of the night while you're sleeping and your computer is doing something. I've had cheap fans die on me in months. I have several Noctua fans I've bought over the years and I haven't killed one yet.


 So, this thing finally came in the mail. And man it's as big as it looks! I have the NZXT Source 210 case and I can just barely close the side panel now. I can feel it scraping. :lol

It works good. I was thinking about getting one of those all in one water coolers but have heard that they're noisy and the pump might not last nearly as long as a Noctua fan. This was just a no brainer for me. Put it in there and forget about it. It costs kind of a lot but my old fan was old and was making weird noises at times.

So, still no gaming for me but this is really the last piece that I would need other than a basic graphics card. This system would rock with a graphics card. It's kinda funny that it only gets used for web browsing, music and Youtube but hey. If you're gonna have a computer these days, there's no harm in overbuilding it to last basically forever. Probably Gigabyte will stop releasing drivers for my MB before any of the hardware dies. Or maybe even go out of business. :lol


----------



## AngelClare

Finally setting up a home theater

BenQ HT3050


----------



## Sonic Death Monkey

Bought Assassin's Creed Syndicate and Arkham Knight since both were pretty cheap on Amazon and I still haven't played either one.


----------



## AngelClare

Neo said:


> I bought a 55" 4K curved screen Samsung TV. After a couple of bad experiences & subsequent returns earlier in the year with Vizios, this TV is stunning. Amazing for games too.


PC or console gaming?

Consoles at best do 1080p and even high end PC's struggle at 4K. How does 1080p content look on a 4k monitor? Is it upscaled by the TV?

How far away do you sit from the TV?

I'm agonizing over whether it makes sense to get a 4K TV for my office/gaming room. Also, there is the response rate issue.


----------



## Jermster91

I pre-ordered Rise of the Tomb Raider for my PS4.


----------



## naes

Last night I ordered Star Wars "A New Dawn" on Amazon. I can't wait to read it.


----------



## obiwanpepperoni

I picked up Dragon Age Inquisition and Dark Cloud 2 for PS4 on sale. There's a flash sale going on this weekend on PSN, I highly recommend you guys check it out.

To top it off, I picked up this little guy yesterday (well he's not so little)










I have to cut back on all this spending...


----------



## eveningbat

An orthopedic pillow that has turned out to be too hard.


----------



## naes

eveningbat said:


> An orthopedic pillow that has turned out to be too hard.


. That's not really geeky but still glad to have you in the thread xD


----------



## eveningbat

naes said:


> . That's not really geeky but still glad to have you in the thread xD


Thank you. :smile2:


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Silvanus said:


> A EVGA 1080 FTW video card, can't wait for it to get here.


Damn that's gonna kick some ***. NICE!
I just got myself a GTX 1060 (Palit/PNY). Good lil card and super quiet.


----------



## AngelClare

I really love this keyboard so far. You can customize each key to any color you want. There are also various lighting effects like wave, ripple, etc. It's a mechanical keyboard so you get very clear click response when typing. It feels great when you type. It's a very solid quality build feel. Also, I needed a white keyboard to go with my black/white setup.

https://www.amazon.com/Tesoro-Mecha...ef=sr_1_1?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1472764200&sr=8-1


----------



## twitchy666

*when I purchase*

The money is extracted from me

nothing exists

I am robbed.>

I arrange regular payments.
Bank shows all transactions decreasing my balance.

The recipient company claim my payment was late. The amount doesn't show.

Amazon promise deliveries. I don't receive. I pay. I was interested in a new form of delivery to lockers in shopping mall. I prefer my speedy action to go get. Tired of gazing out of windows too long for couriers to arrive, including occasional supermarket deliveries.

I'm told I'll receive a special code to go to lockers to get my stuff. I can predict this failure which wraps up my life in a nutshell of disappointment.

My waiting game today involved a 9am (maximum) time which could mean either way round. Later told 5pm, so any info is valuable to me.

Global type of disappointment about receiving an email with pickup code, as no email arrives. My general frustration occurs, causing me to dribble down my leg! Loss of lip control sometimes.

How is your experience of Amazon? Mine has been mildly steady.

My choice of profile name describes how I feel about being a universal target of abuse. Seasoned in dim events coming my way.

What I want in my life is control over my situation. Lost. Prone to damage
from authority

Some days I can get out and have a lot of fun (yesterday, in bright sun) grin2:


----------



## AussiePea

I splurged:

CPU: Intel i5 6600K
CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X31 Water Cooler
Mobo: MSI Z170A Gaming 5
RAM: G.Skill 32G (4x8G)F4-3200mhz
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW DT
SSD: Samsung 500GB SSD 850 EVO
Monitor: BenQ XL2430T 144hz

Come at me games!


----------



## h00dz

AussiePea said:


> I splurged:
> 
> CPU: Intel i5 6600K
> CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X31 Water Cooler
> Mobo: MSI Z170A Gaming 5
> RAM: G.Skill 32G (4x8G)F4-3200mhz
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW DT
> SSD: Samsung 500GB SSD 850 EVO
> Monitor: BenQ XL2430T 144hz
> 
> Come at me games!


Have a crack at Deus Ex: Mankind Divided, and watch your system crumble ;p

For reference I have:

i7-4790k @ 4.8
2x 680 GTX factory over-clocked in SLI which is eqiv to a 980 - 980ti.

32 gigs Gskill, DDR3

Everything else doesn't matter much on this game. But your brand new video card will have issues with this game - and I assume you are going for at least over 60 fps and higher


----------



## AussiePea

h00dz said:


> Have a crack at Deus Ex: Mankind Divided, and watch your system crumble ;p
> 
> For reference I have:
> 
> i7-4790k @ 4.8
> 2x 680 GTX factory over-clocked in SLI which is eqiv to a 980 - 980ti.
> 
> 32 gigs Gskill, DDR3
> 
> Everything else doesn't matter much on this game. But your brand new video card will have issues with this game - and I assume you are going for at least over 60 fps and higher


That game was one reason I decided to upgrade. Did a test this morning, ultra everything at 2xMSAA and the lowest is dropped to was 55 in one bit of the main hub, otherwise solid 60, so pretty happy with that. I play at 1080P though which obviously helps. Hopefully when DX12 update is released the performance will improve.

My 144hz monitor should arrive today, excited to see how it improves my experience.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

A Kobo Glo HD 6". It's pretty great, with fantastic battery life and a screen that is surprisingly 
~_a e s t h e t i c_~ thanks to the e-ink tech. The design is very nice, simultaneously minimalist and practical. It's nice and light and is just about the ideal size for reading stuff that isn't, say, a textbook. The dictionary is also extremely useful. I think I can officially call reading a hobby of mine.


----------



## AngelClare

h00dz said:


> Have a crack at Deus Ex: Mankind Divided, and watch your system crumble ;p
> 
> For reference I have:
> 
> i7-4790k @ 4.8
> 2x 680 GTX factory over-clocked in SLI which is eqiv to a 980 - 980ti.
> 
> 32 gigs Gskill, DDR3
> 
> Everything else doesn't matter much on this game. But your brand new video card will have issues with this game - and I assume you are going for at least over 60 fps and higher


I don't think 2x680=980ti.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelClare

AussiePea said:


> I splurged:
> 
> CPU: Intel i5 6600K
> 
> CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X31 Water Cooler
> 
> Mobo: MSI Z170A Gaming 5
> 
> RAM: G.Skill 32G (4x8G)F4-3200mhz
> 
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW DT
> 
> SSD: Samsung 500GB SSD 850 EVO
> 
> Monitor: BenQ XL2430T 144hz
> 
> Come at me games!


Nice. What's your overclock?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussiePea

AngelClare said:


> Nice. What's your overclock?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't pushed it near the limits, just 4.3 on the CPU and GPU up a bit.

144hz monitor arrives today!


----------



## Tabris

I went back to air cooling, so I bought a Noctua NH-C14s.


----------



## sabbath9

SanDisk 64GB USB 3.0 flash drive for $15 at Office Depot, just amazed how cheap they are now, I only have two PCs with USB 3.0 but I figured I can use it to do backups off the LAN


----------



## AussiePea

Oppo pm-3 and fiio E10K dac/amp. Now I realise what people mean when rjey say using Onboard sound is rubbish.


----------



## AngelClare

AussiePea said:


> Oppo pm-3 and fiio E10K dac/amp. Now I realise what people mean when rjey say using Onboard sound is rubbish.


Those are some high end headphones. We're you able to try them before buying?

Does the DAC or the headphones make the biggest difference?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussiePea

AngelClare said:


> Those are some high end headphones. We're you able to try them before buying?
> 
> Does the DAC or the headphones make the biggest difference?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes tried a few, I needed closed back and portability which very quickly narrowed my options and I liked the sound of them the most.

The headphones make the biggest difference for sure but there's still a noticeable improvement comparing directly plugging into the mobo and into the dac mostly clarity and a lack of electrical interference noise. For the $70 the dac costs it's a no brainer imo.


----------



## Carolyne

I got new headphones! Samsung Level On.


----------



## Overdrive

Dynaudio bm6 mkIII


----------



## Glue

Bought tickets to Playstation Experience.


----------



## bbrownleather

controller for the Original XBOX -_-


----------



## Tabris

Filco Majestouch 2 TKL and a Zowie EC2-A


----------



## Glue

Stuff that I got recently.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Forza Horizon 3


----------



## SunFlower2011

Headphones and ice cream.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Corsair 900D Computer Case and Nvidia GTX1070.


----------



## Tabris

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Corsair 900D Computer Case and Nvidia GTX1070.


That's a big case, I hope you have a lot of rads to fill it :3


----------



## Trooper

A stick of 4GB SODIMMs DDR3 RAM for my laptop, to upgrade it to 8GB. But the blasted thing doesn't work, because my laptop requires low-voltage memory, and I failed to notice the lack of 'L' on the new stick. I guess I'll have to take it back tomorrow. Not happy...


----------



## AngelClare

Glue said:


> Stuff that I got recently.


There is nothing quite like a solid old school joystick.


----------



## scooby

I bought an xbox elite controller yesterday so I could play Forza Horizon better on PC. I can't believe I played it this much on keyboard before making the switch. What was I thinking?


----------



## naes

A King Arthur Medieval Excalibur LARP sword. It's no good for larping though


----------



## Thatgeekygirl

I brought an Avengers coming from a store where I live , my boyfriend showed me the store and honestly I wanted to girly scream so much !


----------



## 2Milk

It would have been the perfect day if the RAM had arrived on the same day...


----------



## TuxedoChief




----------



## JustThisGuy

First appearance of Daimon Hellstrom/Hellstorm. Plus, it's the frickin 2nd issue of the reboot "Spirit of Vengeance" Ghost Rider, featuring Johnny Blaze. A frickin' steal for under $30. Not graded, but at least VF. It's a $400 comic at NM/M status.

Also got Hellstorm's first issue to his first series.

















I actually have all the Ghost Rider comic on CD-ROM from the Marvel Spotlight #5 and all his self-titled series up until a 2000 mini, but I wanted to get these badly.

Bunch of free comics for Halloween. Like a secondary FCBD for Halloween this year. So that's cool.

Also... With Dormammu being the underlying villain of the upcoming Doctor Strange movie, I figured I'd get the first appearance of his sister Umar.


----------



## Yer Blues

That's a sexy backplate.


----------



## Aribeth

Just bought FIFA 17 yesterday and I deeply regret it. What a pice of crap. Could've bought Dishonored 2 with that money. I mean ok it wasn't my money but it was still wasted. If that game comes out and it has Denuvo, I'm gonna shoot myself.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Yer Blues said:


> That's a sexy backplate.


Oh yeah this makes me wet .


----------



## scooby

Neo said:


> Drool :lol. How is it? I use a DS4 for FH3 on my PC.


I'm not sure how many buttons the DS4 has, but the extra triggers on the back of the elite make it so much more convenient for manual + clutch.










I mapped gear up + clutch on one side, gear down + clutch on the other side.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Bought Battleborn for £10 (rrp £40), Dead by Daylight including Halloween DLC and some Guinness to go with both.


----------



## Ape in space

Finally bought a new computer (laptop) for the first time since 2008. I really ****ing needed this. The current laptop is so old... it's still running Windows Vista. I should have bought a new laptop years ago but I managed to make this one last, and I just couldn't be bothered to get a new one. I finally did it this week since they had Black Friday deals. It will be arriving this week... I can't wait.


----------



## Vimes2016

A couple of CGs off Steam - The Guild of Dungeoneering and Gremlins. I'm about to order some manga as well.


----------



## komorikun

Ape in space said:


> Finally bought a new computer (laptop) for the first time since 2008. I really ****ing needed this. The current laptop is so old... it's still running Windows Vista. I should have bought a new laptop years ago but I managed to make this one last, and I just couldn't be bothered to get a new one. I finally did it this week since they had Black Friday deals. It will be arriving this week... I can't wait.


8 years is a long time. I thought you had an 8 year old computer in 2014. Was it slow? What did you get?

My last laptop lasted only lasted 5 years. The power cord connection became messed up, so it became next to impossible to charge.


----------



## Ape in space

komorikun said:


> 8 years is a long time. I thought you had an 8 year old computer in 2014. Was it slow? What did you get?
> 
> My last laptop lasted only lasted 5 years. The power cord connection became messed up, so it became next to impossible to charge.


I should say, I haven't bought my own personal laptop in 10 years (2006). The one I'm using now was actually a work laptop, so I didn't buy it myself, and it's 8 years old (2008 ). The 2006 laptop runs Windows XP, and I haven't been using it regularly for the last 2 years because the screen stopped working and I had to hook it up to an old monitor to be able to use it. So I've been using the 2008 laptop as my regular computer for the last 2 years. It has actually been fairly decent, because I reinstalled the operating system (Vista, service pack 2) and made sure it was squeaky clean, but it's still kind of slow because it's so old. So I really needed to get a new computer.

Yeah the batteries in both of my computers haven't worked in years, so I always have to use them plugged in. Another reason why I desperately need a new computer. I would like to be able to take my laptop over to the kitchen when I'm cooking so that I don't have to crank the volume all the way up and squint to see the screen. Starting tomorrow, my life will improve dramatically. :nerd:


----------



## Glue

Bought a new laptop and the first two arcs of JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. Just found out the jojo manga is getting hardcover books so I had to get them. They were pretty cheap this Black Friday on amazon. The other manga and game were birthday gifts from my girlfriend.


----------



## Overdrive

Neo said:


> Bose Soundsport wireless


Enjoy


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I bought an Amazon Kindle Fire when they were on sale recently. Even though I don't read ebooks and have no plans to pay for any of their content it comes with a web browser and you can use it for Youtube. And you can also put your music on it and stuff like that. That's worth $40 just to have a portable internet.

I'd imagine it's more than worth it even if you do pay for their digital content. I'm just not into newer movies and TV that much. I'd rather just watch Youtube.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Bought some 2nd hand in-ear Sennheiser headphones from CEX (UK) for £10. Really impressed with them.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I just downloaded the Killer Instinct, the free game Xbox had this month. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Valley

My most recent thing i bought was battlefield 1 still playing the story mode great game


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Overwatch, this game is fun as hell

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## TuxedoChief

My new DXRacer. It's a little bit too comfortable, I really don't want to get out of it.












The Condition of Keegan said:


> I just downloaded the Killer Instinct, the free game Xbox had this month.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


I'd play with you, But I'd hazard a guess that we're not in the same region. Lag would be kinda terrible.


----------



## knightofdespair




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Resident Evil 7


----------



## 2Milk

Bought a new laptop, was disappointed by the crappy display. Fml, lol.


----------



## Repix

Just bought a head mount for my Sony Action Cam.. Purely for first person view. Not sure why I bought it, I just did, lmao.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Maui's Magical Hook (Moana)








Lights up and makes 3 different sounds when you swing it.

Funko Pop Dragon Ball figures: Bulma w/Dragon Radar & Goku on Nimbus w/Power Pole. The two characters in the first episode that launched the series.








Buy them separately. They're so much cheaper. There's a dual set of these two that oddly make you pay $4-ish dollars more. You think it'd be the other way around.


----------



## Tabris

Samsung 850 Evo 2TB


----------



## 2Milk

2Milk said:


> Bought a new laptop, was disappointed by the crappy display. Fml, lol.











I obtained a replacement. Now I'm happy. 0


----------



## TuxedoChief

2Milk said:


> I obtained a replacement. Now I'm happy. 0


Cable managmeeeeeennnnntttttt


----------



## Aribeth

I just bought a PS4 Slim and Bloodborne with it 

Thinking of streaming it on twitch if possible.


----------



## sabbath9

ultraslim 2tb seagate usb 3.0 portable hard drive from costco for about $80, filled it with mp3s


----------



## millenniumman75

My flip phone got ruined two weeks ago. A $260 phone ruined by a leaking bottle of Dr. Pepper. My new Android cost less than that. I also have a new plan.....my old plan was left over from my dad (RIP) from 2006!


----------



## cmed

^ A $260 flip phone? It sounds like you got your money's worth if it lasted that long

Last weekend I picked up an Xbox One S and some games for it - GTA V, Halo 5, Mortal Kombat X and NHL 17. This is the first console I've owned since the original Xbox 15 years ago. I needed something new to waste time on when I'm bored.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Halo Wars 2, I've waited so long for this game.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainMarvel

millenniumman75 said:


> My flip phone got ruined two weeks ago. A $260 phone ruined by a leaking bottle of Dr. Pepper. My new Android cost less than that. I also have a new plan.....my old plan was left over from my dad (RIP) from 2006!


You would be the last man to have a flip phone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Repix

Drinks man.. drinks!


----------



## Nitrogen

Pre-ordered these

I wish I could afford a Switch but it'll probably be a while, plus I like to wait until prices start dropping after launch.


----------



## mt moyt

Repix said:


> Drinks man.. drinks!


omg lol


----------



## MCHB

I think it's geeky. Sure was a goose chase to track one down locally though; the first store I went to had one, but it was scuffed up on the shelf so I went to another store that didn't have one in stock so they contacted and sent me to their other location which did! :grin2:


----------



## Glue

Best Buy ****ed up my Switch and pro controller order so now I have to wait until Monday to play Zelda. Anyway, here's some stuff I bought. Switch, controller, and Nier Automata black box edition should be coming next week, I hope.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I bought Battlefield 1, I played the free trial they had on Xbox One and i loved it. I like Battlefield games, 3 was my favorite. 4 was good and Hardline is the wrost Battlefield game ever. This game...This game is awesome. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Battlefield 1, I don't remember if I already said this but hey, here's a photo of it.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Glue

Switch arrived on Monday and I'm loving it. Pro controller is great, too - it's the best way to play Zelda. 









Nier

















The Silver Case


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Glue said:


> Switch arrived on Monday and I'm loving it. Pro controller is great, too - it's the best way to play Zelda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Silver Case


I wish I had a PS4 to play Nier.  Is it a good game? I think it looks good.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm about to buy my tickets for Anime Boston.


----------



## Glue

The Condition of Keegan said:


> I wish I had a PS4 to play Nier.  Is it a good game? I think it looks good.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


It's also on pc. I'm playing Zelda so I haven't had a chance to play it. It's a Yoko Taro game so I'll probably love it.


----------



## mezzoforte

I thought the demo for Nier was fun. Definitely going to get that game at some point!


----------



## Repix

karenw said:


> :lol. Did u buy those individually at the same time? Good varied collection.


A large bundle at once!  only came in at 90$


----------



## JustThisGuy

I bought a movie ticket to Logan. Bought a 2TB Hard Drive for...a resume I'm building.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Bought some music...I don't know if that counts here.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Aribeth

The Last of Us Remastered


----------



## HaydenMJ12

A physical copy of Ocarina of time, for my n64. 50 dollars. Overpriced, but I'm grateful I could find it.


----------



## HaydenMJ12

Riker said:


> That's surprising how valuable the older cartridges are these days.


I'm a regular at this old place. They sell a copy of Majora's mask for like, 80 dollars, without the expansion pack. It all depends on the quality of the label on the cartridge. If the label is all ripped, it'll probably be worth half its original price. Me, I just like to have an original copy for the original system it was supposed to be on. The virtual console versions of Nintendo games often look different, too.


----------



## HaydenMJ12

Riker said:


> That's surprising how valuable the older cartridges are these days.


Even if you find a mint copy of an old nintendo game, it's often a gamble that it'll even boot. I've lost count of the amount of times I've had to return a copy of something I bought from that place. That's just the nature of the cartridge format. The pins will deteriorate over time, making the simple process of play borderline impossible. Nobody's fault, though.


----------



## Stormlight

Illustrated edition of American Gods. Pretty cool.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

This: https://shop.lego.com/en-US/TIE-Striker-75154


----------



## mikeboss

A gamecube USB port and official GC controllers to hook up and play my emu with :'D


----------



## dead24

A Harley Quinn statue


----------



## Glue

Plastic case protectors for my ps1 (Collectors edition) and snes games. Can't take pics at the moment cause I'm sitting on the toilet at work right now. Maybe when I get home I'll update this post with some pics.


----------



## Glue

Here's some of the box protectors in action. The snes ones fit a little too snug for my taste so I'll get different ones later.


----------



## AstroHamsta

Persona 5 for PS4.

Until this just happened. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f265/i-think-my-mother-hates-me-2005249/


----------



## AstroHamsta

Oh yeah, also this really cool PVC Serena figure from Pokemon XYZ that also came with a music box.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Mirror's Edge Catalyst for $6

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

"For a brick, he flew pretty good!"









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Typhoid Mary

I bought the Barton Executive Computer Racing Car Gaming Chair. it's pretty ugly, but comfy and is nice and high.

Also got the TP-Link AC1900 Dual Band Wireless AC Router, because my crappy old Asus one kept dropping my connection. Never a good thing when you're the cleric in the group and people are relying on you.


----------



## Tokztero

2 CPUs and 2 SSDs


----------



## 2Milk

GTX1070









I can't wait til it gets here!


----------



## Glue

Tekken 7. Downloaded and ready. 2 hours until the game unlocks and I'm able to play it


----------



## Neal

Grabbed a new comic. It's been ages since I've actually got to a real store.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitemair13

Tekken 7

Next up is DiRT 4


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## unemployment simulator

lost planet extreme condition 99p
zelda twilight princess £2
gow 49p
halo 3 49p

all in charity shops. they were pretty much giving away the x360 stuff, thought it might be a bargain but checking cex (who are pretty competitive price wise) it seems they sell them for the same price.


----------



## Trooper

Talking of CEX, I just recently (a couple of days ago) bought a cheap Windows 10 Tablet (Linx 1010B, 2GB/32GB) with detachable keyboard (which I'm typing on now), in immaculate condition, for £80.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

All 3 Stalker games on Gog.com. They're on sale right now at a great price.

I guess it's time to play and finish Clear Sky since it's the only one i haven't played for very long. After misery though, the base game will be so easy lol.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Trooper said:


> Talking of CEX, I just recently (a couple of days ago) bought a cheap Windows 10 Tablet (Linx 1010B, 2GB/32GB) with detachable keyboard (which I'm typing on now), in immaculate condition, for £80.


had nothing but good experiences with transactions and trade in's from there, they also undercut ebay on some games which I really appreciate and think more retailers should do, since a lot of ebayers are attempting to dictate the second hand market by artificially inflating prices on some games, labelling them as "rare" when they aren't for example!



Scrub-Zero said:


> All 3 Stalker games on Gog.com. They're on sale right now at a great price.
> 
> I guess it's time to play and finish Clear Sky since it's the only one i haven't played for very long. After misery though, the base game will be so easy lol.


I picked up nox, hammerwatch and sw kotor from there in the sale, looking forward to giving them a go. I missed out on nox and knights of the old republic first time around.


----------



## unemployment simulator

rc de go. good fun rc racing game for ps1 by taito.


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Paperback Writer

A special, one-off edition of Super Play. I was too young to have read it back in the day, but I was a big fan of its successor, N64/NGC Magazine (later NGamer/Nintendo Gamer, the cancellation of which was a grave miscarriage of justice...), so I had to order a copy.

It really took me back, waiting for it to drop through the letterbox, tearing open the plastic wrapping when it did so, and getting a good whiff of that new magazine smell. And reading it made me sort-of want a SNES mini.

I know I don't need one. Hell, there's a bottle of milk in the fridge that could probably emulate most SNES games perfectly well. But I suppose it speaks to the child in me who grew up with a Mega Drive. The grass is always greener, and all that. Or in this case, greyer...


----------



## LordDarconis

Lego Saturn V rocket. Lots of fun to build.


----------



## Glue

Just bought a white Sega Saturn off Yahoo auctions Japan for $13. I hope it works. I want to mod it and play burned games on it


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Juri is my main character for SFV, because she's fully compatible with me on SSFIV.


----------



## Cam1

I bought a Nintendo 64 with The Ocarina of Time and Super Mario 64. Forgot how fun the N64 was, haven't played these games since I was like 10-12 years old.


----------



## W00DBINE

Sold my PS3 at cex and bought a Wii U for £50, to my delight it had Mario Kart 8 installed so I didn't have to buy it. Also bought Star Fox, Zelda Breath of the Wild (Why I bought a Wii U, I didn't fancy buying a Switch for 1 game) and Zelda Wind Waker.


----------



## dunkel schatten

Battleborn (PS4)


----------



## dunkel schatten

Cam1 said:


> I bought a Nintendo 64 with The Ocarina of Time and Super Mario 64. Forgot how fun the N64 was, haven't played these games since I was like 10-12 years old.


You should get Goldeneye for the system.

That is one badass game.


----------



## Meero

Just bought overwatch and I'm really liking it.


----------



## BackToThePast




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Glue

Glue said:


> Just bought a white Sega Saturn off Yahoo auctions Japan for $13. I hope it works. I want to mod it and play burned games on it


Well, here it is. 









Also bought an HDMI box for Dreamcast.









Picross S and Stardew Valley on Switch


----------



## MCHB

Two blunt longsword blades for training. Just need to hilt them now!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Now I know this isn't technically "buying" in the original sense, but I "acquired" Wolfenstein II. My defense is that, a while ago, I was sold a 32bit version of Windows 7 and 32bit only used a certain amount of RAM and therefore I was wrongly sold this item and so this is my *insert grammatically correct word* "vengance?" nah, that's not the word I was looking for.


----------



## Glue

Akira 35th Anniversary manga box set
Yomawari: Midnight Shadows limited edition
Super Mario Odyssey + preorder coin
Outrun (Saturn)
Revolutionary Girl Utena manga box set (got it free from Amazon)
Zangief figure


----------



## EmotionlessThug




----------



## unemployment simulator

rally championship ps2 50p from a charity shop.


----------



## Fomorian

I bought mass effect andromeda. I know it's not supposed to be great, but it was really cheap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dunkel schatten

Slain - Back From Hell (PS4)


----------



## ShadowOne

Kinda splurged with black friday and cyber monday

Wonder woman
Alien covenant
Little nightmares
Evil within 2
Uncharted lost legacy

Maybe quantum break too since it's on discount

60-70 bucks later...

But I am set for a while with games


----------



## Glue

Stuff I bought recently and stuff my girlfriend got me for my birthday 
-Xenoblade 2 special edition (bought one and Best Buy sent me two by accident. Wasn't charged for the second one)
-Street Fighter 2 30th anniversary for Super Nintendo
-Resident Evil 4
-Super Nintendo Classic
-Zelda figures and Amiibo


----------



## CloudChaser

This adorable chocobo cushion. There's a moogle and cactaur one too but I'm not some kind of richy rich man.


----------



## Hussle

Bought Skyrim Special Remastered edition on Xbox One. Started about 8 different times on the Xbox 360 and still barely got deep within the main quest. Going to finally beat it this time. Then it's probably on to Fallout 4.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat Man

GoodSmile finally charged me for my December Nendos. Man, so happy right now!
















Also, it's good to be back .


----------



## BackToThePast

Thinking about getting the OLKB Planck Light. Do I need one? Not really, but it's a nice-to-have. The downside is I'd probably have to wait half a year for it, and my interest in it may change by then. But it would make a fine addition to my collection.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Bought an Xbox 360 Pad with reciever for Windows (PC) but ffs still haven't recieved it yet :/
It will = lazy gaming from any direction lol


----------



## Rickets

Sunset Overdrive.


----------



## cybernaut

I'm late. But, I'm finally getting myself a PS4 this month. I'm going out of town in 3 days. So, it might not be when I come back. But, I haven't touched a Playstation since I moved out of my parent's house many years ago.

Uncharted 4 for sure. Then, there were a few others.


----------



## Darthsidious

Evil within 2


----------



## cmed

Black Ops 3 season pass. Merry Christmas to me. And I'm just getting started. I plan to clear out a lot of my Steam wish list before the winter sale is over.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Darthsidious said:


> Evil within 2


Loved that game, gonna play through the original at some point.

I've finally bought a Wireless 360 Controller for Windows and I've tried it on Grid 2 and I love it - feels like all the console games will FEEL like console games (can just sit back and chill with it). Kinda given my PC a new lease of life if you can understand that what with all the emulators as well. Sweet!:grin2:


----------



## xxtokyoxx

I bought the final issue of NyanType and currently debating on whether or not I really need a SAO box set.


----------



## BackToThePast

Bought "Getting Over It with Bennett Foddy" for a friend, one day after we grew closer, and two days after I thought our friendship was over. We played together (using a multiplayer mod) and "got over it".


----------



## MystikMyst

Two Wasurenagusa Drama CDs for Takasugi Shinasku and Kogoro Katsura. :'( I regret. But I don't at the same time.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I'd like to buy a pair of chinchilla underwear..


----------



## 629753

Nanosupport8 said:


> This came in the mail today. It only cost me $44 on ebay


bigger tiddies, have u played with them?


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## MCHB

CloudChaser said:


>


A Marshie moogle? :grin2:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Bought a pair of cheap earbuds. They kind of suck but at least I can go out with music to distract me from being anxious in public.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Still digging my Xbox 360 Controller for my PC, tis nice to sit back n chill without Keyboard and Mouse


----------



## mynameismera

Two 16gb flash drives for $0.80 !!!


----------



## Seagreens

****loads of PS4 games. I just got it in October and I've gone a bit overboard on sales.


----------



## Glue

Want to get custom art on one of my arcade sticks so i bought a replacement panel.


----------



## feels

i got me a geeky *** tattoo today :heart **** was intense but turned out perfect


----------



## Glue

feels said:


> i got me a geeky *** tattoo today :heart **** was intense but turned out perfect


That's awesome. Looks great


----------



## HenDoggy

feels said:


> i got me a geeky *** tattoo today :heart **** was intense but turned out perfect


That's dope! I only played the demo of this game and it makes me sad I never purchased the full game


----------



## Shy extrovert

Ive spent about 600 dollars in the past 3 months on video game stuff. Half of it was on a switch and a few games for it, i finally got a 3ds and a game for that, i got 5 new games for my gameboy because i found it pretty recently after about 8 years. I have now 40 bucks on steam and should make use of that. I hear hiveswap is a good game i might get that. I like the single player indie games a lot.


----------



## Tokztero

Noctua NH-D15


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Well I was hoping to upgrade my graphics card, but, well, you know that's not going to happen for quite a while with the prices of GPU's at the mo 

*shakes angry fist @ miners*


----------



## vela

A CPU: Pentium III socket 370 1 Ghz 133 Mhz FSB. 
It was the lowest price I've ever seen on ebay before for one.


----------



## cat001

As well as Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2 and Tekken 7 for PS4


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Bought these recently. It's nice to listen to music or films without hearing any noise from outside sources. Saddest part of this is, I missed them on sale at 50$ 

No regrets.

https://www.amazon.ca/COWIN-Cancell...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=CJF9STYZDNQ605VTADR9

Also bought these for when I go out. The noise canceling isn't bad either.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B074Z4FYV3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## BackToThePast

Bought a pair of Sony WH-1000XM2 for my commute and work hours. For someone who hasn't owned active noise-cancelling headphones before, these cans are a game changer. I was able to travel back home while wearing these the entire day, and I wasn't too worried about how I looked to other people on the streets because all the sensory overload that comes with city life just wasn't there to increase my anxiety. I was able to solely focus on the commute and the music.


----------

